# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 10/2009



## PCGH_Marco (25. August 2009)

Hallo,
hiermit starte ich den Feedback-Sammelthread zur *Ausgabe 10/2009* - Redesign und neue Heftstrukur. Diese "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab *2. September* am Kiosk. Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Tage früher. Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 10/2009 in diesen Thread und wählt in der Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC Games Hardware versucht, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu antworten.

Grüße & Danke,
Marco

P.S.:
Mit Erscheinen des Heftes wird der Thread und die Umfrage freigegeben!


----------



## TH3.BUG (29. August 2009)

Die neue Ausgabe gefällt mir wirklich seeehr gut!
Hatte zwar noch keine Zeit großartig drin zu lesen, aber die ersten Eindrücke sind 

Besonders amüsant finde ich das beiliegende 1und1 Prospekt.... wird doch glatt DSL mit 50.000 kb/s angepriesen... auf 1und.de ist davon noch nichts zu sehen 
Wird wohl erst zum Monatsanfang eingeführt werden 

Und an die, die jetzt nicht mitreden können: schämt euch Nicht-Abonnenten


----------



## Luigi93 (29. August 2009)

Wow, als ich die neue PCGH in der Hand hielt, war ich begeistert. Alles wirkt viel moderner und die neuen Kategorien gefallen mir besser als die alten. So ist es viel übersichtlicher. Der einzige negative Kritikpunkt wäre der Einkaufsführer. Mir hat es besser gefallen, wenn man den Einkaufsführer hinten aufblättern konnte. Nun muss man, wenn man z.B. einen Bilschirm sucht, unnötig im Heft blättern bis man den Einkaufsführer gefunden hat. Das war früher besser! Auch das neue Cover gefällt mir gut. Es ist nicht zu stark verändert worden, so erkennt man sofort: Das ist PCGH. (Einige "Konzept"-Cover sahen aus wie Computer Bild) Was mir am besten gefallen hat, kann ich gar nicht sagen, da mir alles sehr gut gefällt (da müsste ich schon alles anklicken  )


----------



## Tom3004 (29. August 2009)

Luigi93 schrieb:


> Wow, als ich die neue PCGH in der Hand hielt, war ich begeistert. Alles wirkt viel moderner und die neuen Kategorien gefallen mir besser als die alten. So ist es viel übersichtlicher. Der einzige negative Kritikpunkt wäre der Einkaufsführer. Mir hat es besser gefallen, wenn man den Einkaufsführer hinten aufblättern konnte. Nun muss man, wenn man z.B. einen Bilschirm sucht, unnötig im Heft blättern bis man den Einkaufsführer gefunden hat. Das war früher besser! Auch das neue Cover gefällt mir gut. Es ist nicht zu stark verändert worden, so erkennt man sofort: Das ist PCGH. (Einige "Konzept"-Cover sahen aus wie Computer Bild) Was mir am besten gefallen hat, kann ich gar nicht sagen, da mir alles sehr gut gefällt (da müsste ich schon alles anklicken  )


Ich finde das grade gut, weil die Zeitung ja auch sehr gegliedert sein soll


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (29. August 2009)

Mir gefällt das neue Design ebenfalls sehr gut.Allerdings habe ich einige Fehler entdeckt bei denen sich mir die Fußnägel Kräuseln.
Nämlich habe ich gleich 4 Sachen entdeckt die mir Unbekannt sind.Nämlich eine HD 4760,den Sockel AM3+, den Athlon II 250 BE und den Hersteller *Sparke.*Solch eine Vielzahl von Fehlern in der PCGH sind mir vorher nie aufgefallen.Ich bitte darum solche Fehler zu vermeiden,die könnten Leute in die Irre Führen.Aber abgesehen davon gefällt mir das neue Design wirklich sehr sehr gut.Weiter So


----------



## Mosed (29. August 2009)

So, bin derzeit auf Seite 24 und hab schon was zu sagen.

Zuerst Lob:
Das neue Design gefällt mir gut. Übersichtlich, ansehnlich, aufgeräumt, alles in der richtigen Größe. Benchmarktabellen sind gut zu lesen.


Dann Kritik/Fehlerteufel:
1. Im Inhaltsverzeichnis ist "Einkausführer Maus" unter Peripherie aufgeführt und nicht unter Einkausführer
2. Auf Seite 10 sind in den Tabellen die Achsenbeschriftungen vertauscht (eine GTX285, die 65€ kostet und dabei über 250FPS schafft wäre cool )
3. In dem Benchmarks auf Seite 13 fehlt meiner Meinung nach ein Modell der Phenom I Riege. Ich kann nicht erkenne wie sich mein Phenom X4 9950BE gegenüber einem Phenom II X4 955 verhält. (Ich könnte mir aus anderen Benchmarks das Verhältnis von Q6600 zu 9950BE raussuchen, aber sonst...)
4. Die linke Heftseite ist am Bund teilweise nur lesbar, wenn man die Zeitschrift auseinanderzieht - hauptsächlich, wenn die Zeitschrift auf einem Tisch liegt zum Lesen. (Kann sein, dass es beim alten Konzept auch so ist. Ich achte bei dieser Zeitschrift nur auf mehr als sonst)
5. Auf Seite 14 wurde der Sockel AM3+ eingeführt. 


Und eine Idee:
Es wäre komfortabel den Einkaufsführer digital vorliegen zu haben. Dann müsste man nicht das Heft raussuchen und die jeweilige Seite aufschlagen, sondern öffnet einfach die Datei auf dem PC.
Sehr genial wäre natürlich ein kleines Programm, in dem z.B. Grafikkarten und z.B. maximal 0,5 Sone in 2D als Merkmal ausgewählt werden kann und das einem dann alle relevanten Karten anzeigt. Die Datenbank des Programms könnte per DVD oder Internet immer aktuell gehalten werden. (Ich weiß, ich fordere da was  - vielleicht kann das ja jemand aus der Community programmieren; ich würde es machen, wenn ich es denn könnte...)


----------



## Player007 (29. August 2009)

Hallöchen

heute ist die brandneue 10er Ausgabe der neuen PCGH in meinen Briefkasten geflattert. Sofort habe ich die Folie aufgerissen ^^
Ich muss sagen, das die Ausgabe wirklich besser aussieht, als bei dem alten Design, nicht mehr so bunt.
Das Papier ist gleich, ich finde das die Print nen besseres Papier verdient hat.
So ein zwischending zwischen PCGH und PCGHX wäre optimal 
Das Layout gefällt mir sehr, wirkt wesentlich moderner und erwachsener.

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, das es doch ein paar Fehler gibt^^
z.B. auf Seite 10, die Grafiken, dort wurde Bilder pro Sekunde mit dem Preis vertauscht (GTX 285 schafft 260FPS und kostet 65€ )
Auf Seite 16 ist es dagegen richtig.

Dann noch auf Seite 36 oben, dort fehlen die Prozentangaben manchmal ganz und manchmal teilweise.

Das mit den verschiedenen Rubriken finde ich klasse, so bleibt die Übersicht erhalten.

Trotz kleinerer Mängel, finde ich die Ausgabe top 
Weiter so 

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (29. August 2009)

Luigi93 schrieb:


> Der einzige negative Kritikpunkt wäre der Einkaufsführer. Mir hat es besser gefallen, wenn man den Einkaufsführer hinten aufblättern konnte. Nun muss man, wenn man z.B. einen Bilschirm sucht, unnötig im Heft blättern bis man den Einkaufsführer gefunden hat. Das war früher besser!



Wie wäre es stattdessen mit dem Inhaltsverzeichnis?


----------



## FortunaGamer (29. August 2009)

Ich weiß nicht was mir am besten Gefällt da ich sie noch nicht habe. Es höhrt sich aber alles schon mal sehr gut an. Aber ihr sollte mal wieder Mainboard für denn 1366 Sockel Testen, das hatte ihr so lange nicht mehr. Gibt es da einen Grund?


----------



## DaxTrose (29. August 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> ...
> Das Papier ist gleich, ich finde das die Print nen besseres Papier verdient hat.
> So ein zwischending zwischen PCGH und PCGHX wäre optimal
> Das Layout gefällt mir sehr, wirkt wesentlich moderner und erwachsener.
> ...



Ich hatte insgeheim auch schon mit besserem Papier gerechnet, da sowas ja angekündigt wurde. 
Von der Struktur und der Gestaltung bin ich allerdings sehr angetan. Schon beim Durchblättern hat man das Gefühl, dass alles besser und stimmiger strukturiert ist. Wenn jetzt noch besseres Papier käme, wäre es perfekt!

Etwas überrascht war ich dann auch über die Heftausgabe selbst. Ich war/bin Premiumabonnent und habe die Fanausgabe bekommen. Finde ich erst mal sehr gut. Leider wurde es nicht erwähnt, dass Premiumkunden diese Ausgabe bekommen und ich habe mir extra für 4,- diese Fan-Ausgabe bestellt - allerdings erst gestern. Es kann unmöglich sein, dass so schnell reagiert wurde. Bekomme ich jetzt zusätzlich noch die Fan-Ausgabe oder ist das alles so richtig? 

Ansonsten Gratulation zur Jubiläums-Ausgabe. Sehr gelungen!


----------



## Equilibrium (29. August 2009)

Die bisher beste Ausgabe die ich je in den Händen gehlten habe.

Alles wirkt äußerst Strukturiert und aufgeräumt und die Themen waren diesmal auch sehr Interessant.

Das lesen dieser Ausgabe hat mir persönlich viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Tom3004 (29. August 2009)

Ich bin der Meinung ds Thilo sagt, das sie mit dem Papier noch experementieren. 
Und es noch nicht ganz klar ist, welches sie letztenendlich nehmen...


----------



## Dragon1974 (30. August 2009)

Hallo !

Das Magazin ist soweit gut gelungen ! Ich bin schon seid vielen Jahren Abonnent der PCGH.
Allerdings habe ich einen enormen Kritikpunkt der auch schon weiter oben im Forum erwähnt wurde.
Und zwar ist der neue Einkaufsführer total unübersichtlich gestaltet. Man muß jedesmal im Inhaltsverzeichnis umständlich nachblättern. Das ist nicht so schön gelöst. In der alten Version hatte man alle relevanten Daten in Folge und in ausgezeichneter Übersicht ohne jedesmal im Inhaltsverzeichnis blättern zu müssen. Zusätzlich ist mir aufgefallen das in dieser Ausgabe keine CPU´s aufgelistet waren !  Ich baue mir ca alle 1 - 2 Jahre einen neuen Rechner zusammen und habe mich stets an dem Einkaufsführer orientiert. Bitte,bitte gestaltet den Einkaufsführer doch wieder so wie ein Einkaufsführer sein sollte Übersichtlich und aufeinanderfolgend! Nicht auf das gesamte Heft verteilt !  Amsonsten ist alles sehr schön gestaltet worden.
PS: Ich habe viele Freunde,Bekannte und Kollegen die den alten Einkaufsführer auch wieder so haben wollen. Habe heute mit einigen darüber gesprochen.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg,

Euer treuer Abonnent Dragon1974


----------



## Marcelinho79 (30. August 2009)

Hallo,

Ich lese nun seit 2 Jahren eure Zeitschrift regelmäßig und halte mich immer auf dem laufenden. Aus eurem Magazin entnehme ich mir immer meine wichtigsten Informationen, da ich mir in regelmäßigen abständen einen neuen PC zusammen baue.
Nun zu eurem neuem Design. Ich finde das neue Magazin sehr gut gelungen. Es ist klar strukturiert und übersichtlich. Allerdings gefällt mir die neue Form des Einkaufsführers nicht. Es ist zu sehr verteilt. Man muss umständlich hin und her blättern um eine übersicht zu haben. Vorher war es schön in einer Reihe. Leider fehlt die Rubrik Prozessor ganz. Es werden lediglich CPU-Kühler aufgelistet. 
Es wäre schön wenn es wieder so aufgelistet wird wie vorher. In einem Block und mit mehr übersicht. 
Ansonsten, super Magazin. Macht weiter so.

Gruß Marcelinho79


----------



## Eifelsniper (30. August 2009)

Moin Moin

Hatte leider erst heute Morgen Zeit mich der neuen PCGH anzunehmen, muss sagen gefällt mir gut sieht halt sehr professionell aus und vor allem übersichtlich!
  Ich weiß gar nicht  mehr seit wie viel Jahren ich die PCGH „inhaliere aber die  Auffrischungskur der Zeitschrift  tut  gut und Bringt Abwechslung.
   Gut finde ich auch dass ihr mit diesem Konzept auch uns „ältere“ Leser ansprecht (zumindest mich) und nicht so eine bunte Konsolen Kids Fertig PC  Bravo Edition bringt.


  Also weiter so PCGH!


----------



## Tom3004 (30. August 2009)

Der Name  "eine bunte Konsolen Kids Fertig PC Bravo Edition"  
Ich will die auch endlich haben


----------



## kmf (30. August 2009)

Wow, Glückwunsch und lasst die Korken knallen. Ihr habt es verdient. 

Vorab - meiner Meinung nach, vom Inhalt her und auch von der Aufmachung, die bisher beste Print-Ausgabe, die ich jemals von PCGH in Händen hielt. Und ich glaube, das beurteilen zu können, kann ich mich doch guten Gewissens als Leser der 1. Stunde bezeichnen. 

Ich kann jetzt echt noch nicht sagen, der oder der Artikel ist besser, dazu ist es noch zu früh. Nur soviel, der Grafikteil hat mich bis jetzt schon gehörig in Bann gezogen. Auch beim weiteren Durchblättern des Heftes kam mir wegen der "Wahnsinnsfülle" schon mal in den Sinn - boah - und über was schreiben die Jungs jetzt im nächsten Heft?

Ich kann nur sagen und für mich wünschen, weiter so! Obwohl ich mir schlecht vorstellen kann, dass man so eine gelungene Arbeit weiterhin auf solch hohem Niveau fortführen, geschweige denn auch noch toppen kann. 

Aber ihr wisst ja, ich lass mich nur allzu gerne überraschen. 

PS: Kleinigkeiten, wie bessere Papierwahl etc. sind mir im Moment noch vollkommen schnurz und reißen mich auch nicht zu irgendeiner Kritik hin. Weil ich weiß, auch das kriegt ihr zufriedenstellend in den Griff.


----------



## NCphalon (30. August 2009)

Das heft is sehr gut gelungen un das design finde ich auch ansprechender als das alte 

Aber es gab einen Fehler im Video über den PCGH-Performance-PC auf der DVD: Da wurde gesagt dass die Festplatte 640GB schnell is, entweder is es ne SSD die mit GDDR5/896bit ausgestattet is oder jemand hat sich versprochen^^


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. August 2009)

Mal eine Frage von mir an euch in Sachen Einkaufsführer:

Ist es wirklich so, dass ihr die ganzen Seiten mit den Tabellen am Stück durchblättert und die Top- oder anderen Award-Produkte anschaut?

Ich gehe da nämlich eher so (bsw.) vor: Ach, ich brauche eine neue CPU, mal in den CPU-Einkfaufsführer gucken. Später: Ein neuer Joystick für Hawx wäre cool - mal in den EKF Eingabegeräte gelinst.


----------



## Skyboarder (30. August 2009)

Hallo Liebes PC Games Hardware Team.

Wenn ich so die Kommentare meiner Vorredner lese muß ich zu geben das wohl im allgemeinen die neue PCGH gut von den Lesern angenommen wurde.
VIELLEICHT! Zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Entweder bin ich wirklich einer der wenigen der sau unzufrieden ist mit der neuen PCGh...

oder 

2. Nur die Leser die eure neue PCGH gut finden schreiben auch hier rein. Die Aboleser die unzufrieden sind melden sich gar nicht zu wort und die Leute am Kiosk greifen lieber gleich zu nem andren Magazin?!

Wie auch immer. Ich bin seit knapp einem Jahr Abonement eurer Zeitschrift und möchte jetzt einfach mal meine Meinung zu eurer "neuen" überarbeiteten Print-Ausgabe von der PCGH kund tun. Es mag mit Sicherheit auch daran liegen das sich meine Interssene verändert haben. Bis vor ein paar Monaten lag mein Interesse bei 80% PC-Hardware und 20% Software. Inzwischen (da mein PC Projekt beendet ist) liegen meine Interessen eher genau anders rum. Trotz alledem möchte ich mich trotzdem auf dem laufenden halten...

Hier trotz alledem meine Kritikpunkte weshalb ich endgültig ab SOFORT mein Abo dank Computec umstellen lassen werde von PCGH auf PC Action:


- Das neu verwendete Materiall der Print-PCGH ist schrecklich. Wenn ich das Gefühl haben möchte eine Bildzeitung in Händen zu halten - dann kauf ich mir auch eine wo Bild offiziell drauf steht!

- Aus welchen Gründen auch immer habt ihr den etwas lockeren Schreibstill komplett abgelegt?!?! Bei manchen Artikeln habe ich echt das Gefühl eine Fachlektüre aus der Uni von nebenan in der Hand zu halten und keine PCGH für den Hobbygebrauch an dem ich Spaß haben möchte wenn ich es lese. Inzwischen ist es leider wirklich so. Möchte ich noch schnell was vor dem einschlafen lesen bin ich mit der PCGH genau richtig. Die ist inzwischen soo langweilig das ich se keine 5 Min. mehr in der Hand halte....

- Die Themen sind so monoton und einfallslos geworden das ich mich besonders bei der aktuellen PCGH 10/09 gefragt habe. Mann oh Mann wie habt ihr damit nur ein Heft voll bekommen??

Hier meine Analyse dazu (PCGH 10/09):
-Von Seite 8 bis Seite 16 geht es los mit eurem Aufrüstspecial:
auf 80% in diesem "Special" geht es mal wieder um Grafikkarten. Besonders erwähnen möchte ich den Artikel auf Seite 10 mit AGP Karten!! (der reicht ja wohl nicht einmal im Heft?)

-nach dem so interessanten Aufrüstspecial und den zwei Seiten Werbung kommt wen wundere es wohl?? Ein zehnseitiger Bericht über GRAFIKKARTEN! Und natürlich mit nochmals: Dem Bericht über AGP Karten!

-Nach dem zweiten Artikel über Garfikkarten (also schon mal gefühlte 20 Seiten nur über ein Thema) kommt ein Bericht über? "Downsampling"! Was ist damit gemeint bzw. was betrifft dieses Downsampling das meiner Meinung nach eh nur für Nvidia Nutzer interessant ist. Selbst verständlich geht es in diesem Bericht wieder nur um GRAFIKKARTEN!!!

- So was kommt nach dem Downsampling Bericht? Wird es vielleicht doch noch interessant? Werde ich wieder wach gerüttelt oder soll ich das 5,30 Euro teure Magazin lieber gleich in die Tonne treten??
Aber nein  Es kommt ein Bericht über FPS-Limit in Spielen gefolgt von einem "20 Grafikkarten getestet" Bericht. Mann oh Mann also inzwischen 40 von 140 Seiten nur einem Thema gewidmet. Super interessant !

-So nachdem wir den "20 Grafikkarten getestet" Bericht auch gelangweilt überflogen haben - was kommt danach? Ein Artikel mi der Überschrift: "Fps-Bremse VRAM" und seltsamerweise überascht es mich schon gar nicht mehr....natürlich geht es mal wieder über Grafikkarten....

- Nachdem ich die übliche Werbung von one.de zur Kenntniss genommen habe und umblätere haut es mich fast vom Hocker. Ein Bericht über Prozessoren  Vor lauter Grafikkarten, Pixelshader, vertikale Sync. usw gefühlte 50 Seiten halt sollte etwas von Prozessoren kommen?????? Aber geht es hier um CPU oder GPU??? Gott sei Dank welch erleichterung. Es geht tatsächlich um die gute alte CPU  Um das ganze jetzt etwas zu Verkürzen. es kommt ein 20 seitiger Bericht über CPUs, Kühlung, Neuheiten von AMD usw......also eher langweilig da man auch aus allem eine Endloslektüre machen kann. Mir fehlt inzwischen ganz einfach die Knappheit und aufs Kernthema bezogene sehr interessante Info. Einfach das was ein Magazin interessant macht und man sich wie der Name PCGH schon sagt über PC Hardware und das neueste vom neuesten informiert! 
Eine Diplomarbeit über Grafikkarten und Cpus brauch und will ich schon wirklich nicht. Dann sollte man vielleicht ein Magazin auch eher CPU und GPU Special nennen.

- Also weiter im Text. Nachdem ich die 20 seiten über CPUs also hinter mich gebracht habe kommt also Gott sei Dank endlich mal etwas interessanteres und vor allen Dingen kürzer gehaltenes. Der Arikel mit der Überschrift: "infrastruktur". Find ich super da hier einige PC Hardware Rubriken vereint sind und sich die Infos aufs wesentliche konzentrieren!

- Von Seite 74 - 90 kommen dann noch Berichte über Mainboard, DDR 3 Speicher und das gute alte Bios das eigentlich auch schon längst ausgedient haben soll. Meiner Meinung sind diese Berichte aber immer zu stark Intel lastig. Die Firma AMD kommt wie so oft zu kurz! Aber ich will hier ja nicht nur Kritik aus üben. Diese Berichte sind im großen und ganzen schon immer sehr informativ und hilfreich - nicht imens in die Länge gezogen aber denoch mit einer Vielzahl an Infos und Fakten.

- Von Seite 90 - 100 dann die üblichen Berichte über Gehäuse und die Special PCs von Fujitsu ect. Auch ganz okay und informativ. Wobei mir da genau so wie inzwischen im ganzen Heft die Schreibweise ziemlich aufstößt. Stocksteif, akribisch genau...wo ist wie noch vor ein paar Monaten diese etwas lockere, witzigere Schreibweise geblieben die das lesen von solch Artikeln interessant machte??

- Von Seite 100 - 112 Berichte über die restliche Peripherie eines Pcs. Im großen und ganzen (bis mal wieder die langweilige Schreibweise) sehr gelungen. Immerhin das macht es noch interessant euer Magazin zu lesen. Sehr schön der Bericht über die Logitech G500.

- Von Seite 112 - 132 Berichte über Software, Games, und Game-Engines. Soweit auch sehr vernünftig. Aber um dahin zu gelangen muß man sich ja erst durch die ca. 70!! Seiten über Grafikkarten, Gpus usw. schlagen. Weis Gott mein Interesse an diesem Thema hat die 70 Seiten bei weitem nicht gehalten. Vielleicht sollte ich ab sofort euer Magazin von Hinten nach vorne lesen? Wobei da trotz alledem der fade Beigeschmack des trockenen, langweiligen Schreibstills bleibt. Ich verlang ja nicht das ihr jetzt so salop wie PC Action ect. werdet. Aber zumindest so wie früher währe mir ganz recht und würde auch das interesse daran halten...

- Nach Seite 132 kamen noch ein paar (meiner Meinung nach) langweilige Berichte über Laptops inkl. Werbung von xmx.de und zum Schluss noch die Pcgh-Mailbox die ich auch immer sehr amüsant fand.

- Nach diesen Seiten der Laptops dann noch eure Redaktion, das Impressum und die Vorschau auf das Heft 11/09. Und ihr werdet es nicht glauben  ABER: Die Vorschau auf das nächste Heft finde ich noch am interessantesten weil es da wenigstens noch die Rossis Restekiste und die  
Worte des Monats gibt die mich dann Gott sei Dank wieder aufwecken und zum lachen bringen. Nicht das ich noch mit eurem Magazin in der Hand komplett einschlafe....

So liebes PCGH Team - bisher war mein Lieblingsautor eigentlich: Thilo Bayer. Der wird jetzt aber endgültig jemand anderem weichen müßen! Meine Entscheidung steht fest. Ab sofort lieber PC Action - Spaß, Infos, Sarkasmus und Humor..darauf kann ich mich wieder freuen...

Wie gesagt vielleicht bin ich ja mit meiner Meinung ein Einzelfall. Ich denke aber eher das ihr einige eurer Leser verlieren werdet dank dem neuen Layout, Artikeln usw. Vielleicht gewinnt man so auch einen neuen Leserkreis hinzu der diese Fachliteratur zu schätzen weis...Mich als treuen Leser habt ihr allerdings endgültig verloren dank eurem 70 seitigem Bericht über Grafikkarten!

MFG und weiterhin (hoffentlich) viel Erfolg.

Skyboarder


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. August 2009)

Mal in aller Kürze:
Wesentlicher Bestandteil des neuen Konzepts ist die Bündelung von Themen. Daher ist es kein Wunder, dass du alle Grafik-relevanten Artikel am Stück vorfindest, danach alle Prozessor-relevanten und so weiter.


----------



## Steff456 (30. August 2009)

also alles was Skyboarder als langweilig etc. befunden hat, fand ich sehr gut. Nur bei manchen Seiten ist die Beschriftung sehr klein. Als Beispiel ist die Teamseite gut. Muss man sich ja richtig anstrengen.

Ansonsten finde ich die PCGH 2.0 sehr schön  die Themen waren auch ganz gut und die Wissensartikel mag ich sowieso sehr. 

Auch die Marktübersichten passen zu den Kathegorien und gliedern sich perfekt ein.

Was mir nicht so gefallen hat (was aber nicht soo stört) ist beim Test der CPU Kühler, dass ihr die "alten" nicht nochmal in einem Extra Kasten oder im FLießtext kurz ansprecht. Habe nämlich keine Lust immer die alten Ausgaben rauszukramen.

Alles in allem aber ein gelungener Relaunch 

PS: Auf das nächste Festplatten/SSD Roundup freue ich mich ganz besonders. Könnt ihr auch aktuelle 2,5" Festplatten in diesem Test miteinbeziehen? Oder ist das schon geplant..


----------



## NCphalon (30. August 2009)

Ach übrigens dank dieser zeitschrift kann ich mein Just cause Verkaufen, SpellForce hab ich nach ner andern PCGH auch schon ins ebay gesetzt^^


----------



## Mosed (30. August 2009)

2 weitere Dinge sind mit jetzt aufgefallen:

1. im Einkaufsführer Maus steht bei der G9 G9x als Bezeichnung
2. im Einkaufsführer LCD fehlt meiner Meinung nach die Angabe des Paneltyps oder Blickwinkel. Bei der Helligkeit könnte man den dafür nötigen Platz einsparen durch Angabe von z.B. "50 - 300 cd./m²" - der 50% Wert ist für eine Kaufentscheidung ja irrelevant und kann bei Interesse berechnet werden.


----------



## Dragon1974 (31. August 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage von mir an euch in Sachen Einkaufsführer:
> 
> Ist es wirklich so, dass ihr die ganzen Seiten mit den Tabellen am Stück durchblättert und die Top- oder anderen Award-Produkte anschaut?
> 
> Ich gehe da nämlich eher so (bsw.) vor: Ach, ich brauche eine neue CPU, mal in den CPU-Einkfaufsführer gucken. Später: Ein neuer Joystick für Hawx wäre cool - mal in den EKF Eingabegeräte gelinst.




Also ganz ehrlich, Ja !  Es ist so, das ich mir oft gleich die Hardware kombiniere anhand der Tabellen und auch damit eine schnelle Preis-Übersicht habe. Natürlich sehe ich mir die Testberichte alle an. Und nachdem ich die Berichte gelesen habe war ich immer froh am Ende des Magazins dann noch den Einkaufsführer mit all der tollen Hardware in der Tabellen-Version hintereinander zu sehen um mir dann aus dem voranerarbeiteten Berichten meine Hardware zusammenzustellen. 
Natürlich sollte man auch nicht außer Acht lassen, das es sich bei der Rubrik schließlich auch um einen "Einkaufsführer" handelt. Dort sollte die Übersicht (wie bislang vorhanden war) Primär vorhanden sein und nicht über das Heft verteilt, welches die Qualität der Führung verschlechtert !  Meine Kaufentscheidungen habe ich fast immer anhand des Einkaufsführers getroffen. So geht es den meisten die PCGH-Lesern. Wie bereits in einem vorrangegangenen Kommentar hier von mir erwähnt, habe ich einen großen Freundes-und Bekanntenkreis, welche die Übersicht ebenso schmerzlich vermissen. Und um es auch nochmal anzusprechen: Was ist mit der CPU-Auflistung im Einkaufsführer geschehen? Die ist in dieser Ausgabe nähmlich nicht vorhanden !!  Die restliche Gestaltung, sowohl die Darstellung von Bildern und Grafiken, Tabellen etc. und auch der Berichte sind selbstverständlich von guter Qualität und auch sehr Aussagekräftig. Natürlich ist es schön das ein neues Design, Einzug gefunden hat. Bis auf die Sache mit dem Einkaufsführer. Da wünsche sowohl ich mir, als Leser der ersten Stunde, als auch viele andere die tabellarische, aufeinanderfolgende Übersicht zurück. Und denkt an die CPU-Auflistung im Einkaufsführer !!

MfG
Euer treuer Abonnement-Leser
Dragon1974


----------



## ile (31. August 2009)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich vom neuen Heftkonzept doch recht enttäuscht bin, denn:

1. Dass teilweise Bilder seitenübergreifend gedruckt werden ist einfach nur störend.

2. Dass der Einkaufsführer jetzt so in Einzelstücke zerteilt wurde, ist wirklich unpraktisch!

3. Mir gefielen die alten Kategorien (also Tests, Praxis, ...) definitiv besser!!!

4. "Extended-Konzept für alle" - Das ist ja wohl ein Witz!!! Es ist ja wohl eindeutig, dass in der neuen PCGH weniger Inhalt ist, als es in einer Extended-Version war. Ich finde es einfach sehr traurig und bin total enttäuscht.

5. Was interessieren mich bitteschön Tests von Notebook-journal.de??? Wenn es nicht genügend Redakteure gibt, um das Heft zu füllen, dann muss halt noch jemand eingestellt werden, aber Artikel von irgendwelchen anderen, deren Wertungskriterien total anders sind als von PCGH (Dadurch sind die Notebooks untereinander nicht zu vergleichen), braucht's wirklich nicht!!!

6. Ich finde das Heft sehr unübersichtlich: Hier mal ein Test, da mal ein Praxis-Workshop und dort mal ein Einkaufsführer-Fragment.


Alles in allem finde ich, dass folgendes auf die neue PCGH zutrifft:

*Schmerzhafte Revolution anstatt Evolution!!!*

Ich kann ja verstehen, dass man sein eigenes Produkt ständig verbessern möchte, doch in diesem Fall ging der Schuss meiner Meinung nach eher nach hinten los. Fehler sind menschlich, aber Fehler lassen sich in diesem Fall rückgängig machen bzw. ausmerzen. Warum nicht auf Altbewährtes setzen???


P. S.: Damit ich jetzt nicht nur rumnörgle: Die neuen Benchmark-Diagramme finde ich sehr gut. In diesem Fall dann doch wenigstens etwas Evolution.


----------



## ile (31. August 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Und eine Idee:
> Es wäre komfortabel den Einkaufsführer digital vorliegen zu haben. Dann müsste man nicht das Heft raussuchen und die jeweilige Seite aufschlagen, sondern öffnet einfach die Datei auf dem PC.
> Sehr genial wäre natürlich ein kleines Programm, in dem z.B. Grafikkarten und z.B. maximal 0,5 Sone in 2D als Merkmal ausgewählt werden kann und das einem dann alle relevanten Karten anzeigt. Die Datenbank des Programms könnte per DVD oder Internet immer aktuell gehalten werden. (Ich weiß, ich fordere da was  - vielleicht kann das ja jemand aus der Community programmieren; ich würde es machen, wenn ich es denn könnte...)


*
TOLLE IDEE, WIRKLICH GENIAL **um nicht zu sagen:

BRILLIANT !!! 

BITTE UMSETZEN !!!
 *


----------



## The_Final (31. August 2009)

TH3.BUG schrieb:


> Und an die, die jetzt nicht mitreden können: schämt euch Nicht-Abonnenten


Passt hier vielleicht nicht ganz her, aber ich bin Abonnent und habe sowohl Ausgabe 09/09 als auch 10/09 bislang nicht erhalten, eine Mail an den Abo-Service blieb auch unbeantwortet.


----------



## Mosed (1. September 2009)

ile schrieb:


> 4. "Extended-Konzept für alle" - Das ist ja wohl ein Witz!!! Es ist ja wohl eindeutig, dass in der neuen PCGH weniger Inhalt ist, als es in einer Extended-Version war. Ich finde es einfach sehr traurig und bin total enttäuscht.
> 
> 5. Was interessieren mich bitteschön Tests von Notebook-journal.de??? Wenn es nicht genügend Redakteure gibt, um das Heft zu füllen, dann muss halt noch jemand eingestellt werden, aber Artikel von irgendwelchen anderen, deren Wertungskriterien total anders sind als von PCGH (Dadurch sind die Notebooks untereinander nicht zu vergleichen), braucht's wirklich nicht!!!



4. An was machst du das fest? Hast du die Anzahl der Zeichen gezählt? (Komm jetzt bloß nicht mit Seitenzahlen. ^^ ) Zeiteindruck beim Lesen?

5. Du musst bedenken, dass man ein Notebook zum testen kaufen oder geschenkt bekommen muss (oder wie sonst? - Frage an die Redakteure) - dass ein Notebookhersteller nicht alle seine NBs an alle Testlabore verschenken kann sollte klar sein.
Da kein Vergleich mit von PCGH getesteten NBs stattfindet sehe ich nicht so das Problem. Man kann so oder so nachlesen, ob ein NB was taugt oder nicht. 
Das sollte natürlich nicht zum Allgemeinfall werden, dass alle Tests von extern kommen - aber ab und zu...


Ich fände es auch besser, wenn der Einkaufsführe am Stück ist. So wie jetzt finde ich, ist es auch irgendwie halbwegs zusammenhanglos. Z.B. auf 3/4 der Seite wird irgendwas über eine aktuelle CPU erklärt und unten ist dann noch die Einkaufsführertabelle hingequetscht. Das ist irgendwie komisch.


@Poster, der sich beschwert Seitenlang was über Grakas zu lesen: Wow, das ist ja sensationell. Im Kapitel Grafikkarten findet man haufenweise Artikel über Grafikkarten? Das hätte ich gar nicht erwartet.
Der Duden ist auch voll bescheuert - unter A finde ich nur Wörter, die mit A anfangen. ^^ 
(Natürlich kann man sich allgemein über das Konzept kritisch äußern, aber so wie es da steht wirkt das echt unpassend)

Zudem: Im Gegensatz zu einem Buch ist man bei einer Zeitschrift nicht gezwungen sie von vorne nach hinten durchzulesen - man kann immer das lesen, was einem interessiert. Wenn einem ein Artikel nicht interessiert - überblättern. Ich lese auch nicht alles.


----------



## kmf (1. September 2009)

ile schrieb:


> [...]
> 2. Dass der Einkaufsführer jetzt so in Einzelstücke zerteilt wurde, ist wirklich unpraktisch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [...]


Meinst du, durch die vielen Ausrufezeichen wird dein Posting jetzt superwichtig? Mir hat mal jemand veraten, dass immer nur Wichtigtuer und Choleriker mehr als ein Ausrufezeichen hinter einen Satz setzen.


----------



## Dragon1974 (1. September 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich, Ja ! Es ist so, das ich mir oft gleich die Hardware kombiniere anhand der Tabellen und auch damit eine schnelle Preis-Übersicht habe. Natürlich sehe ich mir die Testberichte alle an. Und nachdem ich die Berichte gelesen habe war ich immer froh am Ende des Magazins dann noch den Einkaufsführer mit all der tollen Hardware in der Tabellen-Version hintereinander zu sehen um mir dann aus dem voranerarbeiteten Berichten meine Hardware zusammenzustellen.
Natürlich sollte man auch nicht außer Acht lassen, das es sich bei der Rubrik schließlich auch um einen "Einkaufsführer" handelt. Dort sollte die Übersicht (wie bislang vorhanden war) Primär vorhanden sein und nicht über das Heft verteilt, welches die Qualität der Führung verschlechtert ! Meine Kaufentscheidungen habe ich fast immer anhand des Einkaufsführers getroffen. So geht es den meisten die PCGH-Lesern. Wie bereits in einem vorrangegangenen Kommentar hier von mir erwähnt, habe ich einen großen Freundes-und Bekanntenkreis, welche die Übersicht ebenso schmerzlich vermissen. Und um es auch nochmal anzusprechen: Was ist mit der CPU-Auflistung im Einkaufsführer geschehen? Die ist in dieser Ausgabe nähmlich nicht vorhanden !! Die restliche Gestaltung, sowohl die Darstellung von Bildern und Grafiken, Tabellen etc. und auch der Berichte sind selbstverständlich von guter Qualität und auch sehr Aussagekräftig. Natürlich ist es schön das ein neues Design, Einzug gefunden hat. Bis auf die Sache mit dem Einkaufsführer. Da wünsche sowohl ich mir, als Leser der ersten Stunde, als auch viele andere die tabellarische, aufeinanderfolgende Übersicht zurück. Und denkt an die CPU-Auflistung im Einkaufsführer !!

MfG
Euer treuer Abonnement-Leser
Dragon1974


----------



## Dragon1974 (1. September 2009)

Sorry für das Doppelte Posting oben !!
Ich dachte Der Redakteur Carsten hat meine Nachricht nicht gelesen, da ich diesbezüglich hier noch kein wirkliches feedback bekommen habe. Habe dann den Button Direkt Antworten verwendet und nun ist das Posting leider Doppelt hier. Nochmals Sorry für die Platzverschwendung!

MfG
Dragon1974


----------



## Tom3004 (1. September 2009)

Morgen ist es soweit und ich werde mir die neue PCGH Ausgabe kaufen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. September 2009)

Dragon1974 schrieb:


> Sorry für das Doppelte Posting oben !!
> Ich dachte Der Redakteur Carsten hat meine Nachricht nicht gelesen, da ich diesbezüglich hier noch kein wirkliches feedback bekommen habe. Habe dann den Button Direkt Antworten verwendet und nun ist das Posting leider Doppelt hier. Nochmals Sorry für die Platzverschwendung!
> 
> MfG
> Dragon1974


Es ist glaube ich sinnlos, wenn ich jetzt bei jedem Posting drunterschreibe "danke, hab's gelesen"  Wir sammeln erstmal ein bißchen und entscheiden dann, was und ob wir etwas unternehmen - je nachdem wieviel und wie das Feedback ausfällt.

Ich hoffe, damit kannst du/könnt ihr leben?


----------



## Naumo (1. September 2009)

also da meine lieblingstanke das FAN-Heft extra für mich bestellt hat bekomm ich es hoffentlich morgen und kann dann ein kleines feedback hier angeben was mir mehr oder weniger gefallen hat! 
also haut solange rein und bis morgen ^^


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. September 2009)

den gesamten Einkaufsführer hinten im Heft fand ich persönlich besser
 und der Leistungsindex für CPU und GPU fehlt mir auch

von den Bonus Codes halte ich nicht viel... die Zusatz Infos da finde ich uninteressant


----------



## Mosed (2. September 2009)

Der Leistungsindex ist jeweils auf der ersten Seite des Abschnitts für CPU bzw. Grafikkarten.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. September 2009)

Elementardrache schrieb:


> Der Leistungsindex ist jeweils auf der ersten Seite des Abschnitts für CPU bzw. Grafikkarten.


stimmt danke den CPU habe ich eben gefunden und den für Grafikkarten anscheinend übersehen

den immer am Ende des Heftes zu finden, fände ich aber besser


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. September 2009)

Beim ersten durchblättern gefällt mir die "PCGH 2.0" sehr gut 

Aber nun erst mal lesen^^


----------



## ile (2. September 2009)

Besser so?


----------



## ile (2. September 2009)

ile schrieb:


> Meinst du, durch die vielen Ausrufezeichen wird dein Posting jetzt superwichtig? Mir hat mal jemand veraten, dass immer nur Wichtigtuer und Choleriker mehr als ein Ausrufezeichen hinter einen Satz setzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Besser so?


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. September 2009)

Ich habe die Fan-Edition gekauft und ich möchte mit dem Barcode den Produktschlüssel für 3D Mark Vantage anfordern. Ich habe den Zahlencode ohne und mit Leezeichen eingegeben, aber es kommt die Fehlermeldung _Incorrect authorization code_. Habt Ihr dasselbe Problem?


----------



## ich558 (2. September 2009)

Gibt es abgesehen von der Fan Edition noch eine andere Aushabe in der die 3DMark Vollversion enthalten ist.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. September 2009)

ich558 schrieb:


> Gibt es abgesehen von der Fan Edition noch eine andere Aushabe in der die 3DMark Vollversion enthalten ist.


nein  !


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. September 2009)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ich habe die Fan-Edition gekauft und ich möchte mit dem Barcode den Produktschlüssel für 3D Mark Vantage anfordern. Ich habe den Zahlencode ohne und mit Leezeichen eingegeben, aber es kommt die Fehlermeldung _Incorrect authorization code_. Habt Ihr dasselbe Problem?


ja wird aber wohl schon dran gearbeitet


----------



## Lotipats (2. September 2009)

Zur Meldung kann man ja keinen Kommentar schreiben, da das Thema geschlossen ist. Da man von dort hier her geleitet wird, schreibe ich das einfach mal hier hin, auch im Bewusstsein, dass es nicht hier her gehört:

Wenn ich mir die Bilder ansehen möchte, lande ich nur auf der Hauptseite.


----------



## usopia (2. September 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage von mir an euch in Sachen Einkaufsführer:
> 
> Ist es wirklich so, dass ihr die ganzen Seiten mit den Tabellen am Stück durchblättert und die Top- oder anderen Award-Produkte anschaut?...


Kurze Antwort dazu: ja, habe ich in der Tat immer so gemacht und den Einkaufsführer "am Stück" durchgeschaut. Fand das eigentlich besser so aber ich werde mit Sicherheit kein Problem damit haben, mich an den neuen EK-Führer zu gewöhnen (wenn er denn so bleibt).

Zum allgemeinen, neuen Layout: ich find's gut gelungen. Die Kritik, z.B. erst 40 Seiten über Grafikkarten lesen zu "müssen" bevor das Thema wechselt, kann man ja wohl nur als albern bezeichnen. Erstens ist es so vorgesehen vom neuen Konzept her und zweitens, wenn mich gerade ein Artikel über Kühler oder sonstwas mehr interessiert, blättere ich einfach dorthin. Man ist doch nicht gezwungen, das Heft streng nach Vorgabe von vorne nach hinten durchzulesen. 

Ärgerlich, um zu meiner Kritik zu kommen , sind für mich hauptsächlich falsche oder fehlende Bezeichnungen und Angaben in den Tabellen bzw. Diagrammen. Welche das sind, wurde teilweise weiter oben ja schon erwähnt.
Mich wundert immer wieder, daß so etwas beim Korrekturlesen nicht auffällt oder gesichtet wird.

greetz...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. September 2009)

-das mit falschen Tabellen bzw. Diagrammen Beschriftungen ist mir auch aufgefallen das sollte einfach nicht so oft vor kommen oder gar nicht

-ja ich habe den Einkaufsführer immer am Stück durchgeblättert vor allem konnte man ihn aber auch blind finden da er immer fast ganz hinten war...
und eigentlich habe ich mir den nur angesehen wenn ich vor hatte meinen PC aufzurüsten oder einen ganz neuen zu bauen

Mainboards, CPU, Grafikkarten, Soundkarten, Speicher, Festplatten und Laufwerke reichen mir aber Gamepads, Lenkräder usw. sind eher uninteressant die kauft man vielleicht 1x in 10 Jahren


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. September 2009)

Der Aufbau nach Themen ist sehr gut gelungen. So bekommt man am Stück alle Neuigkeiten zu einem Thema (z.B. Prozessoren).

*Dass die Einkausführer in die jeweilige Themenrubrik integriert sind, ist auch die beste Lösung. Wenn man eine Themengliederung einführt, sollte man sie auch konsequent für das gesamte Heft durchziehen.* 

Fehlerteufel: Seite 16, Übersicht Intel-Prozessoren.

*Core i7-860                      Core i5-870*
Kerne:4/4                   Kerne:4/4


----------



## Dark Mark (2. September 2009)

Lios Nudin da muss ich dir recht geben ^^


----------



## lucmat (2. September 2009)

Ich vermisse in dieser Ausgabe die Marktübersicht auf den letzten Seiten, die eigentlich vorher in jeder Ausgabe zu sehen war. Hab mich immer gefreut die Preisentwicklung im Auge zu haben und was so neu dazu gekommen ist. Ich misse die Tabellen für Mainboards und CPU's sortiert nach Sockeln, mit Durchschnittspreisen und Preis/Leistungstipps. Das *MUSS* nächste Ausgabe auf jeden Fall wieder rein 

Ansonsten find ich das neue Layout Top. Die Rubriken sind super gegliedert und es wirkt alles nicht mehr so durcheinander. Sehr gut gefallen mir auch die neuen Leistungsdiagramme, die man dank der Farbgebung nun sehr viel besser erkennt. 

LG, Matze


----------



## Florian (2. September 2009)

Hallo,

Ich überlege mir schon welche der beiden Ausgaben ich kaufen soll. Die normale, oder die Fan-Edition. Da ich heute nur die normale gefunden habe, stelle ich einfach mal die Frage: 
*
Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Heftversionen??*

Hat die FE mehr Seiten? Oder kostet die ca 3€ mehr nur wegen 3DMark 06 + Vantage Edition und Everest? Denn soweit ich weiß sind die drei Programme doch auch regelmäßig in der PCGH Extreme drin.


----------



## BikeRider (2. September 2009)

Hallo

Ich finde das neue Heftdesign gut.
Es lässt sich auf jedem Fall gut lesen.
Was ich weniger gut finde ist, das schon wieder ein Grafikkarten Test (GTX20ß,275,285,HD4070,90 usw.)
Ich würde mich auch mal über andere Themen freuen, wie z.B. Celeron- und Sempron-CPUs in einem größeren Test, was taugen sie und welche Grafikkarten passen dazu.
Ich meine einen großen Test und nicht nur so nebenbei erwähnt.
Oder Soundkarten der Einsteigerklasse- Was hat sich zur älteren Generation geändert an deren Leistung und wie ist der Unterschied zu deren teuren Brüdern.
Oder ein Software Spezial - was bringen Freeware-Tools wie Spybot oder Ad-Aware.


mfg OsFrontale


----------



## RobinSword (2. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe zwei Fragen zum Risen-GraKa-Benchmark auf Seite 126.

1. Bei einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 werden höhere Frameraten erzielt als bei 1280x1024. Gibt es hierfür eine Erklärung?

2. Die Frameraten scheinen mir generell sehr niedrig zu sein. In diversen anderen Berichten habe ich gelesen, dass Risen eigentlich recht genügsam bzgl. der Hardware ist und die Preview-Version auch auf Mittelklasse-Systemen flüssig laufen soll. Laut dem PCGH-Benchmark kommt man aber selbst mit einem Highend-System kaum an die 30 FPS-Marke heran.
Liegt das an den hohen Detaileinstellungen? Reicht evtl. das Zurückschalten einer Detailoption aus, um die FPS signifikant zu erhöhen?


----------



## Tom3004 (2. September 2009)

Also, ich habe mir grad die Fan Edition gekauft. 
Für alle die, die sie noch suchen...
Geht zu einem Bahnhof in euer Nähe, da gibt es sie bestimmt  
Von außen sieht sie sehr ansprechend aus und die ersten Seiten lesen sich sehr gut 
 
Gleich lest ihr mein Feedback


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. September 2009)

RobinSword schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe zwei Fragen zum Risen-GraKa-Benchmark auf Seite 126.
> 
> 1. Bei einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 werden höhere Frameraten erzielt als bei 1280x1024. Gibt es hierfür eine Erklärung?



da hat sich wohl auch ein Fehler eingeschlichen oder Absicht bei so vielen

blau und gelb ist wohl vertauscht bzw. die Beschriftung


----------



## Crocoberni (2. September 2009)

Ich habe das Fan-Special Heft im Internet bestellt und habe daraufhin innerhalb von einer Sekunde 2 Bestätigungen mit zwei verschieden Bestellnummern erhalten. Dies habe ich sofort an PCGamesHardware geschrieben, allerdings erst heute die Antwort erhalten, dass das Heft bereits im Versand ist und ich ein Exemplar zurückschicken solle.

Nun meine Frage. Wie soll ich das Heft zurücksenden und wer muss das Porto zahlen, da es sich ja um einen Fehler von PCGamesHardware handelt.


----------



## Z-Diode (2. September 2009)

Hi

also das meiste wurde schon gesagt 

aber (ich hoffe das wird sich zu herzen genommen) könnt ihr nicht wie früher den GESAMMTEN Einkaufsführer wieder auf die letzten Seiten drucken??? Das war wirklich bequem sich so die Komponente rauszusuchen


----------



## Fr33dom (2. September 2009)

Servus, grad hab ich meine Fan-Edition ergattert.

Und das mit dem Einkaufsführer ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen.


----------



## B00 (2. September 2009)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich finde das neue Heftdesign gut.
> Es lässt sich auf jedem Fall gut lesen.
> ...




ein groß angelegter Test für Einsteiger-Grakas wäre auch mal nicht schlecht


----------



## Tom3004 (2. September 2009)

B00 schrieb:


> ein groß angelegter Test für Einsteiger-Grakas wäre auch mal nicht schlecht


Ist doch in der Grafikkartenübersicht...
Also da werden doch alle Teile behandelt 
Unter 100€, bis 150€,bis 200€, bis 250€, über 250€


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (2. September 2009)

Nur um sicher zu gehen das ich mich morgen am Bahnhof nicht totsuche: "Extended"-Ausgaben gibts ab dieser Ausgabe nicht mehr, ja ?! Finde ich zwar schade, aber ich werd mir dann morgen im Zug mal meine Meinung bilden, ob 's das Redesign wert wart ....


----------



## engelharz (2. September 2009)

Also das neue PCGH-Magazin gefällt mir auf Anhieb sehr gut, die Gliederung ist finde ich so super gemacht ! Allerdings finde ich keinen Einkaufsführer für Prozessoren? Und wie viele anderen schon gesagt haben, den Einkaufsführer würde ich auch wieder hinten auf den letzten Seiten drucken, da weiß man wo er war und hingehört und braucht nicht jedes Heft abzuklappern nach der Rubrik und dann irgendwo da drin dann nach dem Einkaufsführer. Außerdem würde ich viel mehr z.B. Arbeitsspeicher mit in den Einkaufsführer auflisten, der Kunde will eben ein großes Angebot das er vergleichen kann, schön ist das z.B. bei den Grafikkarten wo es fast eine Seite ausmacht. Beim Arbeitsspeicher fällt mir auf wird zwar DDR3-RAM getestet, aber dann zum Schluss kommt nur der DDR2-RAM im Einkaufsführer. Klar, man kann sich doch die Tests anschauen und danach weiß man welcher der Beste ist, aber in Tabellenform ist das einfach viel übersichtlicher und schneller rauszulesen.
Ansonsten macht weiter so, was mir persönlich noch gefallen würde wäre der Test des Mainboards P55-UD4 von Gigabyte, also nicht die Micro-ATX M-Version (wie ja schon getestet) sondern die ATX und eben noch viele P55-Boards samt Prozessoren.
bis bald und ich freue mich auf die nächste Ausgabe in der ich noch nachlesen muss wieviel RAM Windows 7 ünterstützt ^^
gruß
engelharz


----------



## Florian (2. September 2009)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Nur um sicher zu gehen das ich mich morgen am Bahnhof nicht totsuche: "Extended"-Ausgaben gibts ab dieser Ausgabe nicht mehr, ja ?!




Richtig. Es gibt nur noch die normale DVD-Ausgabe, die Premium alle 3 (oder 4?) Monate und eben diesen Monat die Fan-Edition.  Ach ja, und die Magazin-Version ohne DVD wird es wohl ach noch geben.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. September 2009)

Florian schrieb:


> Richtig. Es gibt nur noch die normale DVD-Ausgabe, die Premium alle 3 (oder 4?) Monate und eben diesen Monat die Fan-Edition.  Ach ja, und die Magazin-Version ohne DVD wird es wohl ach noch geben.



Klar, die Magazin-Version gibt's noch. Aber dann entgehen euch viele grandiose Videos. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Tom3004 (2. September 2009)

Und es gibt noch die Fan Ausgabe...
7.99€ 
Naja ich habs jetzt fast durch und ich muss sagen "genial" 
Und das mit dem Einkaufsführer stört mich eh nicht ! 
Wenn ich Preise suche, dann guck ich beim PCGH Preisvergleich und nicht bei einer Zeitung die 1 Monat alt ist  
Weil PCGH kann die Preise schlecht aktuell halten über 1 Monat in einer Zeitschirft


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. September 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Einkaufsführer stört mich eh nicht !
> Wenn ich Preise suche, dann guck ich beim PCGH Preisvergleich und nicht bei einer Zeitung die 1 Monat alt ist
> Weil PCGH kann die Preise schlecht aktuell halten über 1 Monat in einer Zeitschirft


es geht nicht um die Preise sondern welche Produkte gut sind laut Test von PC Games Hardware


----------



## Tripple xXx (2. September 2009)

Also ich hab mir jetzt das erste mal seit bestimmt 2 Jahren wieder so eine Ausgabe gekauft,und muss PCGH wirklich loben,für Leute die nich so eine Ahnung haben wirlich die perfekte Lektüre um sich auf den aktuellsten Stand zu lesen,und das in dieser Ausgabe 3dM06,und Vantage dabei waren fand ich noch geiler.


----------



## Lios Nudin (2. September 2009)

Würde bitte jemand, der die Fan-Edition gekauft hat, versuchen, mit dem Barcode seiner Zeitschrift einen Produktschlüssel für den 3D Mark Vantage anzufordern. Bei mir funktioniert es einfach nicht und aus der Redaktion kommt auch keine Antwort.

Bin gerade im Forum fündig geworden. Lösung ist in Arbeit. 

Wie kann man eigentlich bereits verfasste Beiträge wieder löschen?


----------



## Alan_Shore (2. September 2009)

Das neue Layout gefällt mir gut, macht was her.

Was mir aber absolut negativ auffällt ist die Tatsache, dass sich die Themen ständig wiederholen.

Ich finde es eine Frechheit, dass in dieser Ausgabe schon wieder CPU-Kühler getestet wurden. In der Premium-Ausgabe war doch ein riiiiiesen Artikel drinne. Genauso der Artikel über Windows7. Das sind Infos die jeder bereits weiß und die auch in der Premiumausgabe war. Also was soll das? 

Das sind zig seiten, die ich nicht lesen muss, weil da nichts neues drinne steht, was nicht schon in der Premiumausgabe drinne stand.

Jetzt lese ich, dass ihr ein Sonderheft rausbringt über Windows 7. Was steht da denn noch drinne, was man nach diesen 2
Ausgaben noch nicht weiss?

Eure Tuningartikel, ist auch so ein Thema. Wie oft denn noch? Wie oft soll ich denn noch mein Bios tunen, wobei man das eigentlich ja gar nicht kann! Bios richtig erklärt? Was ist da richtig erklärt? Was die einzelnen Punkte ansich bedeuten weiss ich, was es aber für Auswirkungen hat, dass wird nicht erklärt!

Überhaupt, zeigen sich die "Tuningtipps" häufig nur als eine Sammlung von Begriffen. 100 Speichertipps, waren das nicht in der letzten Ausgabe!

Ne Ne Leute, so nicht. Diese Themaaufwärmerei fällt mir schon lange auf.

Dieses ganzen Tuning und OC-Themen gehören in die Extreme Version und sollten in der PCGH nur wenig Beachtung finden. 

Auch die ständigen CPU- und GPU Tuningberichte, nerven. Da wird von Tuning gesprochen und Bildverbesserung und gleichzeitig ließt man Sätze wie, "...das geht aber mit einer Leistungseinbuße von x% einher" oder "Frameeinbrüche von 20% und mehr sind die folge!" Mit tuning hat das m.E. wenig zu tun.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Bei der Themenwahl müsst Ihr nachbessern. Ich brauche keine 8 Tuningartikel im Jahr für das gleiche Thema!


----------



## koe80 (3. September 2009)

Das neue Layout gefällt mir auch.

Allerdings hab ich mich schon auf die Everest Ultimat Edition gefreut.
Dabei ist sie ja, allerdings in Verion 4.6 mitlerweile ist 5.02 draußen.

Mein Mainboard wird nicht erkannt und aus diesem Grund auch keine oder nur wenige Sensordaten angezeigt.


----------



## usopia (3. September 2009)

Florian schrieb:


> *Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Heftversionen??*
> 
> Hat die FE mehr Seiten? Oder kostet die ca 3€ mehr nur wegen 3DMark 06 + Vantage Edition und Everest? Denn soweit ich weiß sind die drei Programme doch auch regelmäßig in der PCGH Extreme drin.


...das sind dann aber immer nur die eingeschränkt lauffähigen 3DMark-Versionen.
Auf der Fan-Edition-DVD findest du die sonst kostenpflichtigen Versionen mit weiterführenden Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.

Was mir beinahe passiert wäre: fast hätte ich mir zusätzlich die Fan-Edition bestellt da ich dachte, nur ein Extended-Abo zu haben. Glücklicherweise habe ich mit der Bestellung noch gewartet und so war die Freude groß, als am nächsten Tag die FE im Briefkasten lag...
Mir ist dann wieder eingefallen, daß ich mein Abo irgendwann mal auf Premium hochgestuft hatte.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (3. September 2009)

Hab mir mal das Titelbild angeschaut hier auf der Homepage sieht aus als ob die Gestaltung sorry in Richtung Bildzeitung abwandert sieht echt furchtbar aus.
Quietschbunt total überfrachtet unübersichtlich könnte man glatt übersehen hinter den anderen Quitschbunten Magazinen. 

Ich dachte man will sich durch die überarbeitung des Hefts eher an C´t annähern, wo man sich an dem Wortwitz und an den immer treffenden Überschriften mal durchaus eine Scheibe abschneiden kann.

Das andere Layout sieht auf dem ersten Blick ganz nett aus hab die Ausgabe noch nicht werde mal Kaufen gehen.

Lese ich richtig was da einer Schreibt AGP-Grafikkarten-Test wie da einer schreibt??? Gehört so eine Kiste nicht schon fast in die Tonne?

So manche haben die Zeitschrift schon seit 28.8. oder wie sehe ich das, ich als Österreicher muss immer einen Tag länger warten.

Die Extended gibts dann nur mehr alle 3 oder 4 Monate oder wie hmm schade

vor allem stiftet die sehr unregelmäßige Veröffentlichung bei so manchen Zeitschriftenhändler dann Verwirrung wenn er sich schon so schon schwer tut....
und hat sie dann nicht immer da...ein Heft extra zu bestellen ist mir dann zu mühsam da man sich den Titel nicht anschauen kann. Also wird die günstigere Gekauft weil ich hab keine Lust 2-3 Tage zu warten. Sprich also weniger Gewinn von meiner Seite aus wenn die dann so unregelmäßig erscheint


----------



## MisterG (3. September 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gefunden auf: Lolcats ‘n’ Funny Pictures of Cats – I Can Has Cheezburger?


----------



## Axel_Foly (3. September 2009)

was i der neues ausgabe fehlt is die übersicht über die hardwareempfehlung für Einsteiger,Mittelklasse und high end pc ... daran konnte man sich immer so schon orientieren.  das sollte auf jeden fall wieder her ... ansonsten finde ich die neuerungen gut.


----------



## MikeMayers11 (3. September 2009)

Viel besser gefällt mir eure neue Ausgabe! 

- Artikel und Gestaltung wirken "erwachsener"
- gut sind die "Redakteurskommentare", da könnt ihr offensichtlich die Dinge besser beim Namen nennen, ohne auf den ein oder anderen Hersteller Rücksicht nehmen zu müssen (siehe Multi GPU Artikel z.B.)
- Aufteilung in Themenbereiche ist super
- Inhalt dieser Ausgabe sehr wertig und ein guter Kontrast zu Onlineangeboten
- mehr Praxisartikel wie "Aufgeschraubt" - den fand ich Klasse - wären toll

- Einkaufsführer (und ev auch Leistungsindex GPU/CPU) fand ich gebündelt am Ende des Heftes allerdings wesentlich besser

Grüsse Mike


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. September 2009)

engelharz schrieb:


> Also das neue PCGH-Magazin gefällt mir auf Anhieb sehr gut, die Gliederung ist finde ich so super gemacht ! Allerdings finde ich keinen Einkaufsführer für Prozessoren?


Die Tabellen sind im Aufrüstspecial, der Leistungsindex auf der Startseite der CPU-Rubrik. Einen richtigen EKF für CPUs gab's früher auch nicht, weil wir dort keine Noten vergeben.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. September 2009)

Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Hab mir mal das Titelbild angeschaut hier auf der Homepage sieht aus als ob die Gestaltung sorry in Richtung Bildzeitung abwandert sieht echt furchtbar aus.
> Quietschbunt total überfrachtet unübersichtlich könnte man glatt übersehen hinter den anderen Quitschbunten Magazinen.


Hm, so viel hat sich am Cover nicht geändert - zumal auch die Community über die Cover-Gestaltung mitbestimmt hat:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/63689-abstimmung-das-neue-pcgh-cover.html



Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Ich dachte man will sich durch die überarbeitung des Hefts eher an C´t annähern, wo man sich an dem Wortwitz und an den immer treffenden Überschriften mal durchaus eine Scheibe abschneiden kann.


Wir wollen uns niemandem annähern; warum sollte man dann noch die PCGH kaufen, wenn es eine Kopie von irgendwas anderem ist? Und ehrlich: Ich bin selbst langjähriger c't-Leser, aber bis auf das Prozessorgeflüster und das Editorial ist mir "Wortwitz" dort bisher nicht aufgefallen.



Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Lese ich richtig was da einer Schreibt AGP-Grafikkarten-Test wie da einer schreibt??? Gehört so eine Kiste nicht schon fast in die Tonne?


Das kommt drauf an - und genau deshalb finden AGP-Karten im Rahmen des Aufrüstspecials auch berechtigte Erwähnung.





Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> So manche haben die Zeitschrift schon seit 28.8. oder wie sehe ich das, ich als Österreicher muss immer einen Tag länger warten.
> 
> Die Extended gibts dann nur mehr alle 3 oder 4 Monate oder wie hmm schade
> 
> ...


Abonnenten erhalten das Heft i.d.R. etwas früher als es am Kiosk liegt. Unser EVT ist eigentlich immer der erste Mittwoch im Monat - Rechtzeitig dazu kannst du das Cover samt Inhaltsangabe auch immer bei uns online begutachten:
PC Games Hardware 10/2009 seit 2.9. im Handel: Print-Ausgabe in neuem Design - PC Games Hardware, 10/2009, Ausgabe, Heft, Print, Magazin


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. September 2009)

MikeMayers11 schrieb:


> - gut sind die "Redakteurskommentare", da könnt ihr offensichtlich die Dinge besser beim Namen nennen, ohne auf den ein oder anderen Hersteller Rücksicht nehmen zu müssen (siehe Multi GPU Artikel z.B.)


Die optische Trennung vom Fließtext und die Kastenüberschrift "Meinungen..." hilft bei der besseren Unterscheidung für die Leser, was neutrale Berichterstattung und was persönliche Ansicht der jeweiligen Redakteure ist - ja.


----------



## nobbi77 (3. September 2009)

Als ich das neue Heft bekommen habe, dachte ich, das PCGH-Team könnte Gedanken lesen:
Raven2 vs. Corsair Obsidian, Lüfter-Test, neue, geniale Optik, kurz: Alles hat mich irgendwie interessiert....

Das Einzige, was ich vermisse, ist ein Einkaufsführer WaKü, da hier im Forum  ja auch mittlerweile eine Menge los ist und ich auch schon Geschmack auf mehr habe.
Rubriken: Pumpen, CPU-Kühler, Radiatoren und ausgewählte Graka-Kühler

Aber ansonsten: GÖTTLICH!!!!!


----------



## The Rock (3. September 2009)

Btw. als X2 Besitzer hat mich schon euer Fazit zu Crossfire/SLI etwas gestört, denn ich denke ihr urteilt nicht richtig. Multi GPU ist ja für extreme Auflösungen mit viel AA und AF gedacht. Und gerade da, wo Single GPUs schon im unspielbaren Bereich sind, zeigt Multi GPU erst seine Stärken, denn da nehme ich lieber ein paar Mikroruckler in kauf, wenn ich auf der anderen Seite Makroruckler bekomme, weil die einzelne Grafikkarte nur noch 15-20 FPS oder so hat. Nehmt mal Crysis mit 1920x1200 mit 4xAA und 16xAF und da würde ich gerne mal sehen, wer mehr ruckelt: Crossfire oder ne einzelne Graka?!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. September 2009)

The Rock schrieb:


> Btw. als X2 Besitzer hat mich schon euer Fazit zu Crossfire/SLI etwas gestört, denn ich denke ihr urteilt nicht richtig. Multi GPU ist ja für extreme Auflösungen mit viel AA und AF gedacht. Und gerade da, wo Single GPUs schon im unspielbaren Bereich sind, zeigt Multi GPU erst seine Stärken, denn da nehme ich lieber ein paar Mikroruckler in kauf, wenn ich auf der anderen Seite Makroruckler bekomme, weil die einzelne Grafikkarte nur noch 15-20 FPS oder so hat. Nehmt mal Crysis mit 1920x1200 mit 4xAA und 16xAF und da würde ich gerne mal sehen, wer mehr ruckelt: Crossfire oder ne einzelne Graka?!


Crossfire auf DX 10 Karten sobald die High End DX 11 Karten raus sind


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (3. September 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Und es gibt noch die Fan Ausgabe...
> 7.99€
> Naja ich habs jetzt fast durch und ich muss sagen "genial"
> Und das mit dem Einkaufsführer stört mich eh nicht !
> ...


Naja, wenns mir nur um Preise geht - da bräuchte ich überhaupt keine Zeitschrift für, allerdings vertraue ich beim Kauf auf die Testnoten, die PCGH vergeben hat, um um die gehts mir hier, das man auf einen Blick alle aktuellen Produkte sieht, und nicht erst entsprechende Ausgaben mit den Tests hervorkramen muss


----------



## ile (3. September 2009)

Axel_Foly schrieb:


> was i der neues ausgabe fehlt is die übersicht über die hardwareempfehlung für Einsteiger,Mittelklasse und high end pc ... daran konnte man sich immer so schon orientieren.  das sollte auf jeden fall wieder her ... ansonsten finde ich die neuerungen gut.



Ganz ehrlich: Ich bin froh, dass dieser relativ überflüssige Teil nicht mehr im Heft ist.


----------



## ile (3. September 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Wir wollen uns niemandem annähern; warum sollte man dann noch die PCGH kaufen, wenn es eine Kopie von irgendwas anderem ist? Und ehrlich: Ich bin selbst langjähriger c't-Leser, aber bis auf das Prozessorgeflüster und das Editorial ist mir "Wortwitz" dort bisher nicht aufgefallen.http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...Print-Ausgabe-in-neuem-Design/PCGH-Heft/News/



Ja, also wirklich: c't und der große Wortwitz? Das ist ja mal wirklich Unsinn und ich finde es absolut richtig, dass sich PCGH nicht der c't "annähert". DAS wäre nämlich katastrophal!


----------



## Tom3004 (3. September 2009)

ile schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Ich bin froh, dass dieser relativ überflüssige Teil nicht mehr im Heft ist.


Stimmt ! 
Geht auf den Preisvergleich auf www.pcgh.de


----------



## Phenom 2 @ 629 Ghz (3. September 2009)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Der Aufbau nach Themen ist sehr gut gelungen. So bekommt man am Stück alle Neuigkeiten zu einem Thema (z.B. Prozessoren).
> 
> *Dass die Einkausführer in die jeweilige Themenrubrik integriert sind, ist auch die beste Lösung. Wenn man eine Themengliederung einführt, sollte man sie auch konsequent für das gesamte Heft durchziehen.*
> 
> ...


 
Den jetzigen Einkaufsführer finde ich katastrophal unübersichtlich.Deshalb wünsche ich mir den alten und übersichtlichen Servicteil zurück, da konne man die gute Hardware auf einen Blick erfassen.
Ich kann nicht nahvollziehen warum das Heft in so viele kleine Themenbereiche unterteilt ist, zumindest fühle ich mich von den Artikeln mehr umgarnt.
Aber zum Schluss das Schlimste: *KEINE WISSENSARTIKEL VOM SATIREKÖNIG HENNER SCHRÖDER* und bei der _Frage des Monats _habe ich so viel gelernt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2009)

Ich habe mir die PCGH am Frankfurter Flughafen abgegriffen. 
Doch, was muss ich feststellen, außer dass es nur die Version mit DVD gab?
Genau, dass die Zeitschrift im Layout und bei den Infos einen Rückschritt gemacht hat.
Es wirk nicht aufgeräumter als früher und mehr Informationen kann ich auch nicht entdecken, nur mehr Codes für den Besuch auf der Webseite, damit ich dort weiterlesen kann.
Das ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache.
Richtig interessiert hat mich ein bestimmter Artikel auch nicht, irgendwie war alles, was vorkam, schon lange bekannt oder ich hatte es vorherr woanders gelesen.

Richtig lustig ist Seite 52. dort gibt es zweimal den gleichen Satz....



> Zum Vergleich:
> Ein Core i7 mit acht virtuellen Kernen muss üblicherweise mit über 4GHz (32M) oder 5GHz (1024M) laufen, um ähnliche Ergebnisse zu erreichen.


 
Seit wann hat der i7 acht virtuelle Kerne?  
Und wieso gibts den gleichen Satz ein paar Zeilen weiter nochmal? 


Ach ja, mein Fazit:
Die schlechteste PCGH, die ich dieses Jahr gelesen habe.


----------



## B00 (3. September 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Ist doch in der Grafikkartenübersicht...


ich meine auch einen großen also ein Spezial


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. September 2009)

Also ne Leute, sry .....

Hab die vorhin am Bahnhof gekaufte Fan-Edition jetzt einfach mal im Hotel durchgeblättert (bin grad auf Reisen, und bin grad übers WLAN vom Hotel noch aktiv), und auf den ersten Blick gefällt mir das neue Design mal so ziemlich überhaupt gar nicht, da fand ich die Heftstruktur vorher übersichtlicher


----------



## Tom3004 (4. September 2009)

Also ich find sie gut ! 
Aber ich habe auch den einen oder anderen Fehler gelesen... ! 
Naja man kann es auch nicht allen 100% Recht machen !


----------



## Manny G. (4. September 2009)

Sehr gutes Design,moderner und übersichtlicher!


----------



## jokergermany (4. September 2009)

Ich habe im kompletten PCGH in Gefahr Video einen BlueScreen^^
Ist das normal?

€dit:
Finde es übrigens nicht so schön das ihr mit notebookjournal kooperiert.
Halte Notebookjournal für die Computerbild der Laptoptests...
Da eher notebookcheck...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. September 2009)

Bluescreen heißt? Dein Videoplayer zeigt nur "blau" oder dein Windows stürzt mit einem Blue Screen of Death ab?
Bei mir auf dem Testrechner unter Windows Vista x64 kann der WMP es ganz problemlos abspielen - ohne Codec-Packs oder sonstwas.

Was Notebookjournal angeht: Abwarten.


----------



## jokergermany (4. September 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Bluescreen heißt? Dein Videoplayer zeigt nur "blau" oder dein Windows stürzt mit einem Blue Screen of Death ab?
> Bei mir auf dem Testrechner unter Windows Vista x64 kann der WMP es ganz problemlos abspielen - ohne Codec-Packs oder sonstwas.



VLC zeigt nur einen Blauen Bildschirm an.
Also DVD umtauschen?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. September 2009)

Auch der VLC hat nicht alle Codecs - mal den WMP inklusive Internetverbindung und automatischer Codec-Updates versucht? Wenn das nicht geht: Ja, umtauschen.


----------



## jokergermany (4. September 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Auch der VLC hat nicht alle Codecs - mal den WMP inklusive Internetverbindung und automatischer Codec-Updates versucht? Wenn das nicht geht: Ja, umtauschen.



Ist das Video anders gemacht?
Denn alle anderen Videos gehen...


----------



## ile (4. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Genau, dass die Zeitschrift im Layout und bei den Infos einen Rückschritt gemacht hat.
> Es wirk nicht aufgeräumter als früher und mehr Informationen kann ich auch nicht entdecken, nur mehr Codes für den Besuch auf der Webseite, damit ich dort weiterlesen kann.
> Das ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache.
> 
> ...



Find ich auch.


----------



## Taitan (5. September 2009)

Hiho,

Von der Optik her macht die neue pcgh print schon viel her, aber irgendwie kommt mir der "redaktionelle Inhalt" wie ein "BestOf" der letzten 3-4 Ausgaben vor (besonders die Artikel über Win7 ziehen sich wie ein Kaugummi) - rein subjektiv empfunden, da nach dem "Lesen" der Ausgabe landen alle Zeitschriften bei mir  im Altpapier, daher kann ich es nicht belegen.  Ebenso kamen mir die Grafikkarten etwas überrepräsentiert vor. 5einhalb Artikel, die sich fast nur mit Grafikkarten befassen...sicher...die Graka ist ein Hauptbauteil im Rechner, das für Spieler am wichtigsten ist, aber dennoch fand ich die Menge etwas überladen. 
Was mich etwas enttäuschte ist die neue Nüchternheit. Hennig Schröder z.B. war doch mal in seinen Statements für einen Schenkelklopfer gut, aber Stellen, wo ich bei der Lektüre der 10/09 mal herzlich lachen musste, kommen mir jetzt nicht in Erinnerung - im Gegenteil - manche Artikel lesen sich fast! wie mein Vorlesungsskript zur Thermodynamik 
Zudem sollte die Marktübersicht wieder ganzheitlich am Ende der Ausgabe plaziert werden. Da konnte man sich schön sein neues System im Kopf durchplanen bzw. mal einen groben Preiskorridor für den nächsten PC erstellen ohne gleich Preissuchmaschinen im Internet zu durchforsten.

Ausserdem sind die  "Stockfehler", die andere User vor mir schon genannt haben selbst mir (ich bezeichne mich immernoch als PC-Laie) aufgefallen. 

Alles im Allen: Bleibt am Ball - nur unter Druck entstehen Diamanten


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. September 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Auch der VLC hat nicht alle Codecs - mal den WMP inklusive Internetverbindung und automatischer Codec-Updates versucht? Wenn das nicht geht: Ja, umtauschen.


Igitt 

Hier hin muss die Reise gehen: Combined Community Codec Pack


"CCCP" klingt zwar ein bisserl nach was sowjetischem, ist aber die imo beste Codec-Sammlung + Media Player Classic, spielt so ziemlich ALLES ab was aes gibt


----------



## mycel-x (5. September 2009)

Moin.
Euer neues Heft finde ich persönlich ganz gut gelungen.Das Layout,die Aufteilung und die Priorität der Themen sind gut gewählt.Übersichtlich und thematisch logisch aufgebaut das ganze.
So kann es gerne weitergehen.

Leider habe ich "ein" Problem.Wenn ich versuche auf der 3DMark Vantage Seite den Freischaltcode durch Eingabe des "Heft-Barcodes" zu bekommen ,habe ich keinen Erfolg.Ich habe wirklich schon alle (und da gibt es nicht so viele)möglichkeiten den Code einzugeben probiert,aber ohne Ergebnis.
Könnt Ihr mir da weiterhelfen bitte?!

Edit:Hat sich erledigt!Internetoptionen im IE8 waren falsch eingestellt gewesen.
MfG Mycel-X


----------



## LordRevan1991 (6. September 2009)

Das neue Heftkonzept geht bei mir auf, Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Upgrade! 
Es gibt bloß zwei kleine Schönheitsfehler: die neuen Einkaufsführer (habe im entsprechenden Thread meinen Kommentar abgegeben) sowie die Kommentare am Ende der Marktübersichten, die finde ich etwas fehl am Platz. Persönliche Vorlieben, Anliegen, Beschwerden usw. mit plakativer Überschrift sind gut auf den Startseiten, wo sowieso alles mögliche steht, nicht in Artikeln, wo es um seriöses Berichten/Testen geht. Wenn im Test etwas auffällt (z. B. LCDs: kein Bildschirm erreicht gute Werte in allen wichtigen Kriterien, beklagt sich Marco Albert), kann man das auch in das Fazit oder den Fließtext zu Beginn einbauen.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. September 2009)

Ohne viel vom Heft gelesen zu haben, fehlt mir die Doppelseite des PCGHX-Forums.


----------



## AlpineRider (6. September 2009)

Soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann, finde ich das neue Konzept sehr gut gelungen. Die Bonuscodes stören mich nicht, da der Laptop sich eh meist in erreichbarer Reichweite befindet und das kein nennenswerter Aufwand ist.

Die Gliederung der Themen passend zu Hardwarekategorien sagt mir ebenfalls zu. Hoffentlich leidet nicht die Quantität des Einkaufsführers unter dem neuen Layout. Auf einen umfangreichen Einkaufsführer lege ich persönlich viel wert.

Lediglich den Begriff "PCGH in Gefahr" finde ich weiterhin unpassend und übertrieben, da meines Erachtens nach keine dieser Aktionen irgendeine nennenswerte "Gefahr" mit sich ziehen.


----------



## 2000Miles (6. September 2009)

Ich finde das neue Layout durchaus gelungen. Natürlich braucht man eine gewisse Eingewöhnungszeit. Gut finde ich auch den jeweiligen Einkaufsführer am Ende jeder Rubrik.

Einige Tests müssen aber ausführlicher werden. Wenn ihr schon zwei teure Komplett-PCs im Labor habt, dann wären größere und vor allem mehr Bilder wünschenswert. Gleiches gilt für den Gehäusetest.


----------



## Mosed (7. September 2009)

Wo ist eigentlich die Update Show geblieben? Das war immer sehr köstlich.  Genauso wie der Rückblick (der ja noch da ist)


----------



## jokergermany (8. September 2009)

Gibt es diese Ausgabe eigentlich einen Einkaufsführer Prozessoren/CPU?

Bin gerade am suchen^^


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. September 2009)

Ja, gibt's. Zum Teil (Tabellen) im Aufrüst-Special, der Rest (Index) auf der Doppelseite zum Prozessor-Rubrikstart.


----------



## Tom3004 (8. September 2009)

ICh finde auch, das die PCGHX Seite wieder reinsoll !


----------



## Jill-Valentine (8. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab ein paar Fragen zum Sockel 1156 Mainboard Test, genauer gesagt zum MSI P55-GD65:

1. Auf Seite 78 steht beim MSI P55-GD65 zur Lüftersteuerung "CPU-Lüfter in feinen Stufen, vier weitere manuell in Prozentstufen" laut Handbuch hat das P55-GD65 aber nur 3 Gehäuselüfteranschlüsse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie viele Lüfter sind denn von denen steuerbar?
(Wenn ich das im Handbuch richtig sehe sind es nur 2 Stück)

2. Sind die Lüfteranschlüsse dann auch per SpeedFan steuerbar?

3. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen "manuell in Prozentstufen" und "werden nur gesenkt"?

4. Mit welchem Lüfter prüft ihr die Steuerbarkeit des CPU-Fan-Anschlusses? 3-Pin oder 4-Pin?

schon mal Vielen Dank für die Antworten,
Jill-Valentine


----------



## fett_neuss (9. September 2009)

Moin!

Zuerst hatte ich größte Probleme mich für ein Heft zu entscheiden. Habe mir schlussendlich die PCGH für 3,99 Euro gekauft.

Ich war eigtl. in der Annahme, dass es nur noch 1 Heft mit DVD geben würde. Stattdessen, so ein buntes Titelblatt, für 7,99 Euro, daneben ein komisches Sonderheft, erst in einem anderen Kiosk wurde ich fündig. Wollte eigtl. die DVD-Version, gab es leider nicht, nicht euer Problem.

Es gibt meiner Meinung nach immernoch viel zu viele verschiedene Heftversionen. Auch wenn die Fan-Edition vorerst einmalig gewesen sein sollte. Ich begleite euch seit der Erstausgabe, und habe euch oft erfolgreich weiterempfohlen.

Hauptsächlich lag dies an den grünen Praxis-Seiten, die mir mein Fachwissen rund um die praxisneutrale Anwendung gegeben haben.

Ich frage mich nun ernsthaft, wie ihr das mit dem neuen Heftformat erreichen wollt?
Klar, ich denke mir, zum Schluss stand in den Praxisartikeln häufig das selbe drin. Jedes Jahr Kühlung, und auch andere Artikel-Stämme wiederholten sich regelmäßig, es passiert halt viel in den Bereichen,

die Software-Tipps wiederholten sich alle paar Jahre (mein Eindruck) vllt. habt ihr das erkannt, und deshalb das neue Format eingeführt. (Auf die Praxis-Artikel bezogen). Und ihr würdet immernoch tolle Tutorials alla "XP 99 Tipps" oder so etwas schreiben, sofern es halt wirklich Neuigkeiten in Form von Workshops, oder Tipps zu berichten gibt.

Aber bitte lasst jetzt nicht für jeden Tipp ein Sonderheft oder sonst irgendeine Edition erscheinen. Fast alle PC-Zeitschriften erscheinen als "ein Magazin", und wenn es mal was zu berichten gibt, kommt halt ein Sonderheft: "Windows 7" oder auch Internet-Sicherheit (z.B.) 

Zusammenfassung:

1. Ein einzelnes Heft für alle, so wurdet ihr auch einst bekannt, ggf. mal ein Sonderheft
2. Die Praxis-Artikel vermisse ich, nur darum hab ich euch gelesen (sicher die Ausnahme) *g*
3. Marktübersicht ist ungewohnt, aber meine Kritik-Schwerpunkte liegen bei den Punkten 1 und 2. 

Gruß,

fett_neuss


----------



## carsten1975 (10. September 2009)

Hallo in meiner PCGH Zeitschrift Ausgabe 10/2009 sind die Seiten 67 - 82 doppelt hat dieses Problem noch jemand


----------



## jokergermany (11. September 2009)

carsten1975 schrieb:


> Hallo in meiner PCGH Zeitschrift Ausgabe 10/2009 sind die Seiten 67 - 82 doppelt hat dieses Problem noch jemand



Grad nachgeschaut, ich Gott sei Dank nicht^^

Habe ne Frage zum Monitortest:
In der Tabelle Spielbarkeit sind die asus samsung iliyma ganz vorne dabei indema lles sehr gut spielbar ist.
Beim Eizo ist einiges "nur" gut Spielbar.

Im Artikel wo alle Monitore einzeln dargestellt werden schreibt ihr beim Eizo 





> [...] In der Spielepraxis schlägt sich das LCD allerdings gut.[...]


Beim Asus steht:


> [...] Damit ist das Display für Spieler nur eingeschränkt empfehlenswert


Das macht den Eindruck als wäre der Asus für Spieler schlechter aber in der Tabelle wird er als besser dargestellt.
Was denn nun?^^

Und falls der Eizo für Spieler tatsächlich schlechter sein sollte:
Warum hat er den 1. Platz ein in einer Zeitschrift für Spielehardware?^^

€dit:
Beim Samsung ist genau die gleiche negative Aussage im Artikel und positive Aussage in der Spielbarkeitstabelle...


----------



## SmOOthr3D (11. September 2009)

An sich gelungene neuerscheinung!

Thema AMD Bios... wurden leider nicht alle punkte erklärt in sachen cpu einstellun wie cool and quiet, dort sind punkte offengeblieben.

und die sache mit dem mikro rucklern kann ich beim ati system nicht nachvollziehen wenn eine 60 fps marke erreicht ist bein meinem multigpu system läuft es ruckel frei selbst nochmal mit video vergleichen geprüft


----------



## Mosed (11. September 2009)

jokergermany schrieb:


> Und falls der Eizo für Spieler tatsächlich schlechter sein sollte:
> Warum hat er den 1. Platz ein in einer Zeitschrift für Spielehardware?^^



Es zählt halt immer das Gesamtergebniss. Nur weil ein Monitor eine besonders schnelle Reaktionszeit, aber schlechte Blickwinkel und Helligkeitsverteilung hat, landet er ja nicht auf Platz 1.

Ob für dich als Spieler dann die Reaktionszeit wichtiger als alles andere ist, kannst du ja immer noch selber entscheiden.


Zu dem anderen: Der Eizo hat ein IPS Panel, was langsamer schaltet als ein "gutes" TN Panel - daher schlägt er sich halt ganz gut. Ein TN panel dass nur leicht schneller als der Eizo ist, ist dann halt weniger gut. Es sollte natürlich klar formuliert sein, wie es diesmal genau formuliert ist weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. September 2009)

Monitor-MÜ:
Da ihr ja offenbar online-fähig seid: Habt ihr mal ins Bonusmaterial zu dem Artikel geschaut?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1057505-post9.html

Vielleicht erübrigen sich die Fragen dann ja?


----------



## Bloemfontein (13. September 2009)

[x]20 Grafikkarten im Test
[x]Fünf Mainboards für Core i5/i7 im Test
[x]Zwölf DDR3-RAM-Kits geprüft
[x]Gehäuse: Raven 2 versus Obsidian
[x]Zehn 22-Zoll-LCDs im Test
[x]Finales Windows 7 im Test
Das waren die Artikel, die ich am besten fand und die mich auch am meisten interessiert haben


----------



## usopia (14. September 2009)

...nochmal zu den Tests der Gehäuse bzw. Komplett-PCs: wäre bei solchen Artikeln nicht ein Bonuscode mit weiteren Detail-Fotos angebracht? Würde ich mir wünschen, gerade bei den Cases finde ich Abbildungen sehr wichtig.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. September 2009)

usopia schrieb:


> ...nochmal zu den Tests der Gehäuse bzw. Komplett-PCs: wäre bei solchen Artikeln nicht ein Bonuscode mit weiteren Detail-Fotos angebracht? Würde ich mir wünschen, gerade bei den Cases finde ich Abbildungen sehr wichtig.


Ja, definitiv. Darauf werden wir zukünftig auch stärker achten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. September 2009)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ohne viel vom Heft gelesen zu haben, fehlt mir die Doppelseite des PCGHX-Forums.


 
Offensichtlich scheint es eine stärkere Trennung zwischen PCGH und PCGHX zu geben als es früher der Fall war, finde ich auch bedauerlich, genauso die Tatsache, dass man mehr mit den Webcodes arbeiten muss als früher.
Ein kleiner Artikel in der Zeitschrift, bei dem man nicht alle Informationen erhalten hat, aber dafür einen Hinweis, dass man im Netz nachgucken soll. 
Wenn ich die Zeitung lese, dann meist da, wo ich nicht online sein kann, bzw. es nicht will, dann nützen mir die Webcodes schlichtweg nichts und später, wenn ich mal online bin, interessiert mich das Thema schon nicht mehr.


----------



## Steff456 (14. September 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Zeitung lese, dann meist da, wo ich nicht online sein kann, bzw. es nicht will, dann nützen mir die Webcodes schlichtweg nichts und später, wenn ich mal online bin, interessiert mich das Thema schon nicht mehr.



Genau auf den Punkt gebracht. Also gute Themen gut ausbauen und nur wirklich zusätzliche Sachen als Webcode zur verfügung stellen. Bei kleineren theme aber weiterhin die webcodes machen, da das heft sonst schnell uninteressant werden könnte.


----------



## Mihonell (15. September 2009)

Bin sehr zufrieden mit der neuen Ausgabe, bis auf den Kritikpunkt mit der zerstückelten Marktübersicht, aber da hab ich ja schon abgestimmt


----------



## Dae666mon (16. September 2009)

Moin

Ich möchte nun auch mal meinen Senf abgeben. Ich lese PCGHW nun seit 2001 o 2, weiss nich mehr so genau*g, müsste ich mal nachschauen, weil die meisten Hefte hab ich noch.
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sich beim Heft immer mehr die Fehler häufen, wie auch bei der Webseite. Schlimmer find ich eigentlich, dass beim Einkaufsführer, bei AMD Prozessoren Details wie L3 Cache nicht angegeben werden oder L2 Cache beim zb Athlon II 250 mit 512 statt 1024mb angegeben wird. Bei Intel wird jedes Detail angegeben.
Desweiteren, gefällt mir das neue Layout nicht so und inhaltlich, habt ihr meiner Meinung nach auch stark nachgelassen. Ich werd mir noch die nächste ausgabe holen und dann entscheiden ob ich das Heft weiterlesen werde oder nicht.


----------



## kmf (16. September 2009)

Dae666mon schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich möchte nun auch mal meinen Senf abgeben. Ich lese PCGHW nun seit 2001 o 2, weiss nich mehr so genau*g, müsste ich mal nachschauen, weil die meisten Hefte hab ich noch.
> Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sich beim Heft immer mehr die Fehler häufen, wie auch bei der Webseite. Schlimmer find ich eigentlich, dass beim Einkaufsführer, bei AMD Prozessoren Details wie L3 Cache nicht angegeben werden oder L2 Cache beim zb Athlon II 250 mit 512 statt 1024mb angegeben wird. Bei Intel wird jedes Detail angegeben.
> Desweiteren, gefällt mir das neue Layout nicht so und inhaltlich, habt ihr meiner Meinung nach auch stark nachgelassen. Ich werd mir noch die nächste ausgabe holen und dann entscheiden ob ich das Heft weiterlesen werde oder nicht.



Du bist dir absolut sicher die Ausgabe 10 gelesen zu haben. Inhaltlich war das eines der besten Hefte, die jemals geschrieben wurden. Auf welchen Fehlern reitest du eigentlich rum? Hast du konkrete Beispiele.

Aber klar, der Einkaufsführer ist natürlich der wichtigste Bestandteil im Heft. Fehler darin wiegen mindestens dreifach. 

Ich z.B. könnt auf den glatt verzichten. Mir wäre der Platz für noch mehr redaktionellen Inhalt weitaus lieber.


----------



## dancle (17. September 2009)

Ist eigentlich ne gelungene Ausgabe, obwohl ich kaum glaube das ein Prozessor einen L2-Cache von 3GiB hat (Seite 14 Prozessor-Empfehlungen bis 100 €).


----------



## Dae666mon (18. September 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Du bist dir absolut sicher die Ausgabe 10 gelesen zu haben. Inhaltlich war das eines der besten Hefte, die jemals geschrieben wurden. Auf welchen Fehlern reitest du eigentlich rum? Hast du konkrete Beispiele.
> 
> Aber klar, der Einkaufsführer ist natürlich der wichtigste Bestandteil im Heft. Fehler darin wiegen mindestens dreifach.
> 
> Ich z.B. könnt auf den glatt verzichten. Mir wäre der Platz für noch mehr redaktionellen Inhalt weitaus lieber.



Moin

1. wollte ich nur drauf hinweisen, was mir seit Monaten aufgefallen ist .
2. ja ich hab sie gelesen und zwar relativ schnell, weil viel interessantes im Vergleich zum Heft davor gabs leider nicht
3. für dich ist der Einkaufsführer nicht so interessant, aber es gibt genug die sich mit den Spezifikationen nicht so auskennen, für die ist dieser aber sehr aufschlussreich was das angeht.
4. Fehler sind anderen aufgefallen, also lies dir den Thread durch
5. ist das meine Meinung, akzeptiere sie oder lass es


----------



## kmf (18. September 2009)

Dae666mon schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 1. wollte ich nur drauf hinweisen, was mir seit Monaten aufgefallen ist .
> 2. ja ich hab sie gelesen und zwar relativ schnell, weil viel interessantes im Vergleich zum Heft davor gabs leider nicht
> ...


Ach So! Ein nicht geringer  Teil deiner Meinungsbildung beruht also nur auf dem, was andere von sich gegeben haben. Weil wirklich gelesen hast du sie ja nicht, eher wohl nur überflogen.

Dass ein Printmagizin nicht jeden Monat bei allen Lesern gleich gut ankommt, will ich ja nicht von der Hand weisen. Es gab in den letzten Ausgaben auch mal eine, die mir ganz und gar nicht gefallen hat. Aber so was ist in der Regel die Ausnahme. Wenn jetzt aber jemand schreibt, die Qualität der letzten Ausgaben sei stetig im Sinken begriffen und die Fehlerhäufigkeit nehme rapide zu, so muss er das auch belegen. 

Und bei den Fehlern muss man unterscheiden zwischen Setzfehlern und den weitaus schlimmeren, den logischen Fehlern bzw. den Fehlern am Sachverhalt allgemein. Letztere findet man doch fast nie und Setzfehler kommen unweigerlich in jedem Printmedium vor.


----------



## winpoet88 (18. September 2009)

Ich finde diese Ausgabe (10/2009) ist sehr gut gelungen, das beste Heft seit längerem. Weiter so....

MfG Winpoet


----------



## winpoet88 (18. September 2009)

Der Meinung von Dae666mon kann ich mich gar nicht anschliessen, auch ich lese PCGH seit 2001.

MfG Winpoet


----------



## Alriin (18. September 2009)

Ich hab mir jetzt wirklich Zeit gelassen mit meiner Meinung. Nur leider wird sie nicht besser...

Der Inhalt - das worum es ja in erster Linie geht - ist wie immer 1A. Daran gibt es nichts zu meckern. Aber mir fehlt ganz klar der zusammengefasste Einkaufsführer. Aktuell ist das ganze ziemlich unübersichtlich und ganz einfach nicht komplett. So wie es war, war es perfekt. Daran etwas zu ändern, bedeutet von der Perfektion abzuweichen!
Ausserdem stört mich schon länger, dass in der Grafikkartenliste dutzende gleiche Karten zu finden sind. 5 GTX 295, 15 GTX 285, 8 GTX 275, 11 Radeon HD 4890 und für viele andere Preisklassen ist dann kein Platz mehr da. Hier würde ich mich freuen, wenn man auch Karten unter 100€ miteinbezieht oder auch 1,2 Low-Profile-Karten testet.

Und die Abschaffung der Extended-Ausgabe geht mir gaaaaaaaaaaanz fürchterlich gegen den Strich. Ich habe gern etwas drmehr bezahlt um exklusiv über diverse Themen zu lesen die dort ausführlich behandelt werden. Jetzt bekomme ich nur noch Bruchstücke davon... für mich ist es auf jeden Fall kein "Extended-Konzept für alle". Leider war ja auch die Fan Edition, von der ich mir viel mehr erwartet habe, ein totaler Reinfall. Wenigstens ein paar Extraseiten mit Tipps, Tricks und Themen von und zu den 3DMarks hätte man hinzufügen können. So habe ich unnötig Geld aus dem Fenster geworfen, da ich mir ein Heft per Post schicken ließ, das ohnehin in den Trafiken (bei euch: Kiosk) erhältlich war und keinen Bonus enthält ausser zwei Versionen des 3DMark die ich ohnehin schon besitze.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (19. September 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt wirklich Zeit gelassen mit meiner Meinung. Nur leider wird sie nicht besser...
> 
> Der Inhalt - das worum es ja in erster Linie geht - ist wie immer 1A. Daran gibt es nichts zu meckern. Aber mir fehlt ganz klar der zusammengefasste Einkaufsführer. Aktuell ist das ganze ziemlich unübersichtlich und ganz einfach nicht komplett. So wie es war, war es perfekt. Daran etwas zu ändern, bedeutet von der Perfektion abzuweichen!


Daher umfragen wir ja gerade, wie ihr, die Leser, die EKF bevorzugt. Steht eine breite Mehrheit, könnte sich deren Aufbau ja wieder ändern.



Alriin schrieb:


> Ausserdem stört mich schon länger, dass in der Grafikkartenliste dutzende gleiche Karten zu finden sind. 5 GTX 295, 15 GTX 285, 8 GTX 275, 11 Radeon HD 4890 und für viele andere Preisklassen ist dann kein Platz mehr da. Hier würde ich mich freuen, wenn man auch Karten unter 100€ miteinbezieht oder auch 1,2 Low-Profile-Karten testet.


Wenn du den EKF meinst, darin befinden sich meist Grafikkarten mit guten Noten, die wiederum zu 60% aus der Spielegeschwindigkeit erwachsen. Eine Low-End-Karte kommt aus dem Grunde einfach nicht rein, weil der EKF ja auch eine Art Empfehlung ist.

Wenn du den Leistungsindex meinst, auch hier: Normiert von 100  absteigend kommen soviele Karten rein, wie Platz in der Tabelle ist. Für mehr müssten wir ein Centerfold machen


----------



## Alriin (19. September 2009)

Also ich hoffe wirklich, dass der EKF wieder eingeführt wird. Auch wenn ihn viele nicht brauchen, aber ich baue so viele PCs, dass ich da immer gerne hineinsehe. Was heißt gerne... ich studiere den förmlich.
Was die Grafikkarten betrifft so wäre es einfach toll wenn am Ende der Liste auch 3 bis 5 schwächere Karten zum Vergleich aufgeführt werden. Ihr würdet ja gar nicht glauben wieviele Leute blöd dreinschauen wenn ich ihnen eine durchaus (für mich) günstige GTX 260 empfehle. Die meisten sind halt mit einer 9600GT auch schon mehr als zufrieden!
Ausserdem erinnere ich mich, dass ihr sehrwohl ein paar schwächere Karten auch in eurem letzten großen Test hattet. Wenn man die am Ende der Liste auch noch aufführen würde und stattdessen 3 GTX 285 einspart, könnte man super vergleichen. Mir fehlt es auf jeden Fall.

Danke auf jeden Fall, dass auch eine kleine Kritik nicht unbeachtet bleibt.


----------



## Server-Toni (20. September 2009)

Mit ca. 8 - 10 Ausgaben/Jahr bin ich eher ein "unregelmässiger" Leser der PCGHW Print, aber ich möcht auch mal meine Meinung kund geben. Ich hab mir vorgestern die Fan-Edition gekauft.
Ich muss leider sagen, dass mir kaum eine Änderung wirklich gut gefällt. Das fängt schon bei dem Titelblatt an, dass im Vergleich zu alten Extended-Variante vom Aufbau her noch sehr gleich ausschaut, aber sich durch die grafische Neugestaltung und zusätzlichen Label ("Video auf DVD", "2 DVD im Heft" , die Rote Ecke "22-Zoll LCDs" und ähnlichem) nicht verbessert hat. Wen interessiert zum Beispiel, dass die Vollversionen 27 Dollar Wert sind? Ich kenn nicht mal den aktuellen Umrechnungskurs von Dollar zu Euro, um abzuschätzen, was ich da gut mache 
Aber ich will jetzt nicht alles auseinander nehmen.

Wie angekündigt, wurden die News und Einkaufsfüher zu den jeweiligen Ressorts gepackt. Was als Vereinfachung gedacht war, ist für mich eine Erschwerung. Wenn ich in der Prozessorrubrik was les und die Grafikkartentabelle brauch ist es für mich relativ schwer die Tabelle mitten im Heft zu finden. Am Ende war der Einkaufsführer besser aufgehoben.
Außerdem fehlt mir das "Allgemeine". Ich schau zwar auch jeden Tag auf viele Websites um auf dem laufenden zu sein, aber ein Ressortfreier Rückblick auf das wichtigste im vergangenen Monat ist einfach die bessere Einleitung, als sofort mit dem Special anzufangen.

Die _alten_ (grauen) Leistungstabellen waren für mich zudem auch "einfacher" zu lesen, zumindest bei den Spielen, bei denen mit mehreren Auflösungen getestet wird. Irgendwie komm ich mit den vielen neuen Farben schlechter zurecht. Die "Neobuy-Farben" *und* das "Grau" zusammen sind doch eigentlich überflüsig. Wäre es nicht besser, die MinFps in ner helleren oder dunkleren, der jeweiligen Farben abzudrucken, anstatt weiterhin grau? Ich hab sonst im Hirn die Aussage, dass das "Grau" irgendwie zusammen gehören muss, was es nicht tut, da jede Auflösung für sich spricht, während die Farben wieder trennen wollen. Das verirrt ganz schon stark.

Was ich gut finde ist die neue Rubrik "Mobile" und die Verlagerung von "Spiele" nach hinten. (Ist es eigentlich gewollt, dass sich "Spiele und Software" mit "Software und Spiele" abwechselt? )

Und noch eins, auch wenn mir keine Änderung so wirklich gefällt, heisst das nicht, dass mir das Heft nicht gefällt. PCGHW ist immer noch mit Abstand das beste und unparteiischte HW-Magazin, dass ich kenne.


----------



## Jodan (20. September 2009)

Vorweg ein Hallo an alle! 

Ohne nun alle bisherigen Beiträge zu lesen, gebe ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu:

Ich bin kein Abonnent; war es zweitweise zwar, aktuell aber schon längere Zeit nicht mehr. Dennoch kaufe ich mir von Zeit zu Zeit eine Ausgabe (das einfache Magazin ohne Beilage reicht mir da) weil mich entweder das Titelblatt mit den vorgestellten Themen interessierte oder aber weil ich mir neue Hardware anschaffen wollte und mir darum einen Überblick verschaffen wollte.

Da ich im Normalfall von der Qualität des Magazins überzeugt bin, habe ich in der Tanke meines Vertrauens wie immer einfach zugegriffen und gekauft. (Wobei sich da allerdings das erste Ärgernis zeigte, da nur die Extrem und die DVD-plus Variante da waren. Statt 4 musste ich also 5,30 Euro dalassen - was sich später noch als noch größeres Ärgernis herausstellte. Aber ich will das hier mal nicht ankreiden, für die Verfügbarkeit kann Redaktion ja nichts.)
Zuhause wollte ich dann sehen wie es mit den Mäusen, Tastaturen, vor allem aber CPUs, Festplatten, RAM und Gamepads aktuell aussieht und welche Komponenten ich mir aufgrund der Empfehlungen nun zulegen würde.
Nachdem ich den obligatorischen Heftaufschlag am Ende des Heftes hinter mir hatte, dachte ich erst bei mir würden Seiten fehlen. Nach weiterem blättern etwas weiter von hinten nach vorn fand ich die Einkaufsführer aber immer noch nicht. Das war mir dann schon sehr suspekt.
Also habe ich dann mal von vorn angefangen und mich nach hinten weiter vorgelesen.

Beim Blättern wurden mir dann die ganzen Auswirkungen der Heftänderung bewußt. Und ich finde es sicherlich nicht schlecht wenn man sich nach Jahren entschließt etwas anders zu machen. Wenn das Ganze aber auf Kosten schneller Auffindbarkeit, Übersichtlichkeit und somit Leserkomfort geht, dann ist das wohl berechtigt fragwürdig.
Ich finde das neue Layout ja gar nicht mal generell schlecht. Wenn denn wenigstens konsequent durchgezogen. Die Werbung hat ja auch kein eigenes Kapitel gefunden (schon klar... das wird nie geschehen und war auch eher als Gag am Rande gedacht).
Nein, eine Aufteilung in Hauptkategorien ist nicht schlecht. Die Rubrik "Infrastruktur" macht so aber keinen Sinn. Sicher, man kann nicht für sämtliche Peripherie ein eigenes Kapitel anlegen, aber was haben Komplettrechner in Infrastruktur zu suchen? Streng genommen ist Infrastruktur der Unterbau, also in diesem Fall das, womit ich meinen Computer mit dem Rest der Welt in Verbindung bringe - Strom, Internetanbindung aber auch Versorgung des Nutzers mit Lebensmitteln, oder auch das Möbelstück auf dem der Rechner steht. Soviel zum Klugscheißen - also auch nicht ganz ernst nehmen. Aber wie schon erwähnt... Komlettrechner in Infrastruktur? Und wäre für alles was ich direkt an den Cimputer anschließe nicht die Bezeichnung Peripherie treffender? Darein könnte dann alles was mit Kabeln oder Steckern an den PC angeschlossen wird. Gehäuse, Tragetaschen, Werkzeuge, Thumbscrews,... was weiß ich was alles dann eben in Infrastruktur.

Aber nun zum Hauptärgernis: Die Einkaufsführer sind weg. Ok, es gibt noch ein paar. Die dann aber nicht wenigstens am Ende jeder Hauptrubrik sondern irgendwo darin. Also ist erst mal blättern angesagt. Listen mit wichtigen Informationen sollten aber immer leicht auffindbar sein. Darum inst das Inhaltsverzeichnis immer am Anfang, ein Index immer am Ende, genau wie Quellennachweise. Bei Landkarten ist die Legende auch nicht mitten auf der Karte, sondern am Anfang leicht aufzufinden. Und als nächstes fehlten leider dann (ich habe das Heft letztlich verärgert zur Seite gelegt weshalb ich nun nicht all zu viele Beispiele nennen kann) die Gamepad-Einkaufsführer welche für mich ja mit Kaufgrund waren.

Ok, mancher hat recht mit der Aussage das man sich ein (z.B.) Gamepad nur einmal kauft und dann meist erst nach Jahren wieder - aber eine CPU oder Grafikkarte kaufe ich mir auch nicht jeden Monat sondern nur alle ca. 2-4 Jahre. Und eine über 1/5 einer Seite reichende Tabelle muss wohl auch nicht wegen Platzmangel weichen. (Die CPU Tabelle fehlte mir übrigens auch sehr!)

Nun habe ich schon die Abstimmungsergebnisse gesehen und bin guter Dinge, auch in Zukunft wieder ein Abo abzuschließen oder mir mehr oder weniger regelmäßig ein Heft zu kaufen. (Sofern das Ergebnis von der Redaktion beherzt und umgesetzt wird.) Ansonsten muss ich zwangsläufig eine Alternative suchen. Und das wird wohl schwer werden...

Sorry für den recht langen Beitrag, aber ich wollte meine Meinung loswerden in der Hoffnung damit Denkanstöße geliefert zu haben.

Gruß, "Jodan"


----------

